# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kujtesë për ngjarjet e '97-ës

## BROZALINI

KUJTESË

Çdo ditë e më shumë në Shqipëri, kohët e fundit, po konstatojmë se opozita shqiptare kërcënon në forma të ndryshme për hapjen e kutive të votimit, 28 qershor 2009 dhe po paralajmëron se do të sjellë vitin 1997 duke kujtuar firmat piramidale që shkatërruan demokracinë e brishtë shqiptare. Thuhej se kishte dorë ndërhyrja greke. Sa vjen dhe po bindemi se po përsëritet i njëjti skenar nga socialistët që përsëri janë në opozitë. Ata nuk mund të durojnë më shumë se një legjislaturë pa komanduar, kupto shkatërruar Shqipërinë. A thua, përsëri ideatorët janë fqinjët grekë, se e nxorrën kokën disa filogrekë-shqiptarë emigrantë të manipuluar nga Edvin Rama e ndonjë deputet socialist inkonjito ose hapur. Kohët e fundit  u grumbulluan në Greqi në një demonstratë para selisë ku zhvillohej mbledhja ku merrte pjesë dhe Ministri ynë i Jashtëm, z. Ilir Meta?! 
Këtu poshtë po jap disa mendime të ish presidentit Sali Berisha dhe të medjave të ndryshme botërore për ngjarjet e vitit 1997. Dëshiroj që lexues të kësaj rubrike të shprehin mendime të paanshme në mënyrë që të kuptojmë çpo bëhët në këtë Shqipëri të vogël në prag të heqjes së vizave për të qarkulluar lirshëm nëpër Evropë.

    Viti 1997 shënoi majën e krizave në Shqipëri. Me 8 mars 1997, presidenti Berisha në një intervistë i kërkoi popullit shqiptar të tregonte maturi përndryshe harta e vjetër shovinise dhe nacionaliste e Epirit të Veriut ishte pothuajse gati për tu zbatuar dhe me 20 mars 1997 presidenti Berisha shpjegoi përpara deputetëve ngjarjet e rëndësishme gjatë kohës së tij si president, Incidenti i organizuar nga Nikolas Gage dhe lobit grek gjatë vizitës time në SHBA në shtator të 1995, dhe Berisha vazhdon me komentin; si dhe ndikimi i lobit grek në politikën amerikane ka qenë armiku im më i rrezikshëm (Krasniqi, 1997: p 189, 221).

Ngjarjet e vitit 1997 ishin një rebelim i komunistëve dhe i instalimit të platformës së dhunës dhe terrorit më të eger në Evropë, - tha Berisha në përkujtimin e 15-vjetorit të themelimit të Partisë Demokratike.
 
Gjatë vitit 1997, Shqipëria pati rënë në një anarki të plotë. Me 8 mars 1997 Zevendes Sekretari i Jashtëm grek, Yiannos Karanidiotis, përfundoi një vizitë dyditore në jug të Shqipërisë, ku ai u takua me përfaqësues të minoritetit grek, autoritete lokale dhe përfaqësues të Komiteteve Qytetare ose Komiteteve të Shpëtimit në Gjirokaster (Hellenic Republic, Ambasada Greke, 20 Mars 1997). Së pari, takimi me Komitetet e Qytetarëve ose të ashtuquajturit Komitete të Shpëtimit konsideroheshin si grupe jo ligjore, të cilat nuk bënë asgjë përveç se dogjen dhe shkatërruan çdo gjë të rëndësishme në qytetet jugore shqiptare. Një takim me grupe të tilla do të thoshte dhe tregonte që një bashkëpunim i këtyre grupeve me shtetin grek ishte një knspiracion që Greqia kishte për të shkatërruar dhe coptuar Shqipërinë. 

  Në fund të marsit 1997, ish Drejtori i SHIK-ut (Shërbimi Informativ Shqiptar), Bashkim Gazidede, në një fjalim në Parlamentin shqiptar, bëri akuza direkte për të gjithë atë çfarë kishte ndodhur. Ai i adresoi akuzat e tij si më poshtë, Ish shefi i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Shqiptare Kiço Mustaqi, i cili po u shërbente Sherbimeve Sekrete Greke, duke u dhënë informacione të rëndësishme rreth ushtrisë dhe lokalizimin e pikave të rëndësishme ushtarake shqiptare (Krasniqi, 1997: 224-227).

----------


## gjirfabe

Nga Benjamin Gjergji 

Nuk jam gazetar të rëndis bukur fjalët, megjithatë po ju drejtohem me lutjet për ta bërë publike shqetësimin tim që më gërryen përbrënda prej kaq kohësh. 
Jam një pjesmarrës në demonstratat e para të shkurtit të viti 1997. Atëherë edhe unë si shumë të tjerë bërtisnin nëpër rrugët e Vlorës Duam paratë tona, Poshtë qeveria, Poshtë Berisha. Kam qënë në protesta dhe me 26 janar të vitit të kaluar. Sot ndjehem tepër i fyer nga ato që bëra ato ditë. Tani do të shprehem si për të lehtësuar shpirtin tim. 

Me datën 25 Janar 1997, në mesditë, më ka kapur Robert Brokaj në Skelë duke më thënë që: Nesër do të bëhet e madhe në Sheshin e Flamurit. Në Lushnje dje i kanë djegur të tëra. Sot ka plasur Berati dhe Fieri. Nesër do ta shohin këlyshët e Saliut se çdo të bëjmë... Do t'u... nënën në vërë të tërëve. Hajdutët e ***** që na vodhën paratë...Pak a shumë edhe unë ashtu shava atë ditë me Bertin, e shumë ditë më pas deri sa kaluam edhe zgjedhjet. Berti më tha ato ditë që udhëheqja të ka caktuar ty përgjegjës për lagjen Partizani. Sot do të merresh me organizimin që nesër të dalim sa më shumë në Sheshin e Flamurit. Jevgjitët do të na bëjnë shumë punë, ka thënë Edi, po t'u premtohen paratë. Paratë do t'i jap unë t'ua shpërndash atyre që janë më kapot dhe ata do të ndihmojnë për nxjerrjen e njerëzve në shesh. 
-Po sikur të më kapë policia e Beratit, si do t'ia bëj i them? 
-Mos e çaj kokën fare për policinë-më tha-se i kemi marrë masat. 
Mulosmani për dy ditë do të hiqet nga Vlora. E ka marrë këtë punë në dorë Edi me ca te PD-së që janë tanët. 
-Hik tani më tha-se s'duhet t'i dish të tëra. Shko tani, paratë do t'i jap në orën 4 tek kinemaja. 
Pasi u ndamë shkova në lagje dhe fola me shokët e mi për detyrën që kisha marrë, dhe se për këtë do të na shpërblente Berti. Para një viti ai më pati bërë një nder me dy veta që i nisa për në ltali dhe s'më mori para. Në fakt edhe unë e kam ndihmuar disa herë me njerëzit deri sa i ndodhi ajo fatkeqësia në det me djalin e Fatmir Hanxharës në skaf. 
Filluam menjëherë duke u ndarë në drejtime të ndryshme. në orën 4.00 Berti më solli 2 milion lekë. I thashë që janë pak o Berti. 
-E, e, e se jevgjitët gënjehen edhe me një shishe vaj... Shiko këtu më thotë,-gjeni disa djem që të futen në Bashki.Duhet ta djegim se, përndryshe nuk kemi gjë për vijë. Mos kini frikë se jemi bërë gati shumë djem që ti vëmë zjarrin bashkë me Gëzim qenin. 
-Mos çani bythë-më tha-se kemi edhe armë me vete. 

Të nesërmen, ne filluam që në orën 9. 30 në Sheshin e Flamurit. Erdhi më vonë edhe Eduard Alushi me Arben Malajn dhe Medin Xhelilin. Ishin me ta, edhe Platon Arapi, Niko Veizi, Liza Hoxha, e Theodhori Shija. Ne bërtisnim së bashku një grup djemsh: Eja mblidhuni këtu, këtu dhe Duam paratë tona. Përballë meje ishte Liza Hoxha, dhe sa filloi të thërriste Qeveri hajdute dhe Poshtë qeveria ne e shoqëruam të gjithë me një. Edi me një artopolant në dorë po shante qeverinë Meksi dhe Berishën, që i vodhën paratë e popullit. Paratë u'a vodhi Gëzim Zilja-tha Edi-prandaj të gjithë të protestojmë para Bashkisë. Ata na vodhën votat, ata na vodhën edhe paratë, prandaj siç jemi t'i shporrim që andej hajdutët. Vlora është e jona... 

Arben Malaj fliste me një celular, dhe ne na jepte siguri kjo duke menduar se, nuk ishte pa përkrahje. 
Me thirrjen : Vlora është e jona, Poshtë qeveria, Duam paratë tona, shkuam tek sheshi para Bashkisë. Para ndërtesës ishin rreshtuar policë dhe Reparti i Ndërhyrjes së Shpejtë të Vlorës. Kur pamë se me policët ishte oficeri Hasan Hasani më zuri frika. Kur ai ishte shef rendi më pati futur një herë në birucë dhe ta mbaja mend. Ai nuk të falte për ligjin. Krenar Cekerri më pati thënë një herë në dhjetor (l996) që e ka marrë përsipër Qerim Vrioni për ta hequr nga Vlora Hasanin dhe Mulosmanin. Qerimi ishte shef i zjarrfikseve në komisariat, po i shkonte fjala shumë si i persekutuar në Partinë e Ballit. 
Ai nisej nga pozita që kishte si i persekutuar Qerimi, dhe nga miqësitë që ai mund të kishte me deputetë të PD-se. Megithatë unë kisha frikë. Thonë se Mulosmani nxirrte njerëz që filmonin. Thuhej që njerëzit më të besuar të tij i caktonte me kamera. 
E ku ta shkoja unë po të më kapnin kamerat? 
E haja burgun dhe s'kishte njeri që të më nxirrte që andej. Mulosmani kishte arrestuar të kunatin e tij e ku pyeste ai për njeri tjetër... 
Rreth gjysëm ore kemi bërtitur para Bashkisë me thirrjet që kishim ardhur nga Sheshi i Flamurit. Disa nga djemtë tanë i çuam të marrim gurë në parkimin aty pranë dhe filluam të qëllonim policinë me gurë. Pashë në krye të njerëzve nga ana e pallatit Eduard Alushin që e ngritën në supe një grup djemsh. Ai fliste me një autoparlant, por unë nuk dëgjoja se çfarë thoshte nga thirrjet e shumta të njerëzve. Dikush pak më tutje thërriste: E dëgjuat, futuni në Bashki më pas pati shumë që thërrisnin:-futuni, futuni. Ata ishin afër Edit dhe unë u binda që Berti për ata që më kishte thënë kishte mbështetjen e Edit. Filluam të shtyjmë njerëzit që kishim përpara për të çarë rreshtin e policëve që ishin me skafandra dhe shkopinj gome. Jepnin me kolpo duke bërtitur ooop-ooop, dhe në një moment i çamë dhe i futëm brenda. Me zor shpërthyem portën e hyrjes që e kishte mbyllur dikush, dhe kishte vënë prapa shumë tavolina. 
Kur hymë në koridor u ndodha afër një djali nga Kota, që e quajnë Halim Hoxha. 
E njoh se kemi patur disa llogari për hashashin. 
Çfarë të bëjmë-i them Halimit. 
-Çfarë të mendosh,-ma ktheu si me të bërtitura dhe me vrap ai u ngjit shkallëve në katin e dytë. 
Se çfarë bëmë më pas më vjen turp nga vetvetja sot. Thyenim karrige, tavolina, dikush hidhte kolltuqe dhe letra nga dritarja. Ishim aq shumë brënda sa nuk lëviznim dot nga njeri-tjetri. Të tërë bënim si të babzitur. 
Dikush më ra nga mbrapa me një shkop dhe më ndau frymën. 
Kur shikoj ishte një polic i kriminales që godiste pa pushim mbarë ç'gjente përpara. 
Më tutje shikoj Sokol Bizhgën, që goditi me grusht një djalë të lagjes tonë, që e quajnë Emiliano. 
Kishte dhe policë të tjerë që goditnin me shkop si në derra, po s'i kam fiksuar dot me emra. U shmanga si munda pa marrë goditje tjetër dhe zbrita në shkallë. Nga një zyrë dilte shumë tym. Me sa duket i kishin vënë zjarrin, mendova të kthehem edhe një herë tjetër, por pata frikë se njerëzit përplaseshin me njëri-tjetrin, duke ikur nga shkopinjt e policisë. Një djalë ishte gjakosur në fytyrë dhe po e, zbrisnin nga shkallët dy veta. Një natë më parë atij i kisha dhënë 10 mijë lek, kur më tha se do të më shohësh nesër se kush jam unë... 
Më erdhi keq për të por edhe më hyri inati dhe u ktheva për ta ndihmuar ata që po ndesheshin me policët në korridorin e katit të dytë të bashkisë. Sa ngjita disa shkallë pashë Ilir Kuçin, që i kish te marrë përpara disa djem. I godiste sa me shqelma, sa edhe me një këmbë karrigeje që kishte në dorë. 
Kur pashë llirin vendosa të dal jashtë. Ai ishte shefi i Inspektorëve të kriminales. E pata provuar në kurriz se ç'qe ai, kur ishte komandant i fordit kur më kapën në Ujin e Ftohtë me dhjetë bidona me benzol. Benzolin ma patën sekuestruar dhe mua më patën futur 12 orë në birucat e policisë. 
Duke zbritur shkallëve me turmën e njerëzve, dikush më qëlloi me shqelm nga prapa. Pa kthyer kokën mirë më ra me grush në nofull. 
Ishte një oficer që e quanin Gjergji. Për të thuhej se ishte nga Tepelena dhe e kishte marrë që andej Mulosmani si të besuar. Dikush thoshte se Mulosmani, e kishte marrë nga Tepelena, se e kishte njeriun e tij, ndërsa të tjerët thoshin se e ka marrë për oficer të zotin e të pakompromentueshëm. Unë di që ne në Vlorë kemi patur frikë prej tij. Skafistët e dinë mirë se sa benzol kanë humbur e sa njerëz janë kapur prej tij dhe policëve të furgonit. 
Një herë në mesnatë thonë se ka kapur pilotin dhe shoqëruesin e skafit të Rahim Micit. Masi u kishte marrë radion kishte komunikuar me rojet e skafit në det e se kapi dot. 
Skafin e kishte bllokuar në pikën e policisë në Radhimë. 
Kur kam marrë vesh që këtë oficer e kishin djegur në Sarandë pata folur keq për të, ndërsa sot ndjej pendesën... 
Në një rast tjetër thonë se Tozo i pati premtuar 15 milion, që të bashkëpunonin me skafin e tij dhe për këtë shkak thonë, se i pati dhënë Tozos një mësim të mirë me shkop gome në Skelë. 

Si munda dola përjashta përmes njerëzve që shtypnin kush e kush të dalë më parë, e tu shpëtonte shkopinjëve të policisë. Në oborr një polic me zorrën e zjarrfikëses po shuante një zjarr që ishte ndezur në shesh. 
U largova që aty dhe ndenja afër ish hetuesisë. Krenar Cakërri me një grup djemsh pak më tutje filluan të thërrisnin Drejt Komisariatit, drejt Komisariatit. 
Shumë shpejt u mblodhën dhe të tjerë dhe filluam të lëvizim drejt Kapeles dhe dolëm në rrugën e re. Gjatë rrugës me ne u bashkuan shumë të tjerë që po iknin po për në shtëpi. Në kor bërtitnin Eja mblidhuni këtu, këtu, Duam paratë tona, Poshtë qeveria, Qeveri hajdute. 
Kur dolëm në rrugën e gjyqit të vjetër e shkuam para Komisariatit gjetëm policë me skafandra e shkopinj gome, që kishin bllokuar rrugët ndërmjet pallateve që të çonin në Komisariat. Prapa murit rrethues të Komisariatit, afër zyrës së patentave dukeshin disa policë që mbanin helmeta në kokë. Mbi taracën e burgut nga dy roje që bënin shërbim zakonisht ishin 6 policë me armë e helmeta që kishin zënë pozicione në distancë nga njeri-tjetri. Oficerët që kishin bllokuar rrugën me policë, dëgjonin radiot e dorës dhe u flisnin diçka policëve. Një grup pak më tutje vendit ku isha unë filloi të bërtiste: Lironi të burgosurit, lironi të burgosurit, Do të nxjerrim të burgosurit. Me këto thirrje u bashkuan pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve që ishin aty. Mund të ishin 2-3 mijë veta në rrugë, nga lokali i Kamberit deri tek Ura. Pjesa më aktive ishin para lokalit të Shezos. Nga kurioziteti se ç'farë thuhej në radio ju afrova një oficeri të kufirit, emrin e të cilit s'dua ta them meqë e kemi në radhë miqësie. 
-Çfarë thuhet i thashë, dhe i zgjata dorën për t'i marrë radion. 
-Largohu që këtu se do të hash ndonjë  ***** plumbi-më tha ma vuri në vesh radion pa e lëshuar nga dora e tij. Dikush po fliste me zë të lartë dhe munda të kap këto shprehje: ...ua bëni të qartë njerëzve që Komisariati mbrohet me armë. Vlonjatët e dinë mirë se këtu ruhen kriminelë të rrezikshëm, që kanë bërë vrasje dhe grabitje. Kush të guxojë të futet në komisariat do të qëllohet me armë... 
Ky që fliste mësova që ishte Mulosmani, kur tha që jam 04 dhe urdhëroi 40-tën, që të dilte dhe të instruktonte rojet për përdorimin e armëve të zjarrit për mbrojtjen e burgut e të komisariatit... 
Kaq munda të dëgjoj, se ma hoqi radion miku im. E more vesh tani. Në atë kohë turma filloi të bërtiste poshtë Mulosmani, poshtë Mulosmani ; Të burgosurit janë me ne, Policia është me ne. Lëviza që aty për të qënë pak më larg, filluan të largohen njerëzit. Kish shumë që iknin, shanin e bërtisnin hikni se do të na vrasë ai maloku i qenit. Për ndonjë çerek ore aty sikur nuk kishte patur njeri. Mbetën vetëm policët dhe oficerët me radio që i mbanin në vesh. 
Dikush prej tyre ndonjë herë fliste. Më shpesh fliste Sokol Bizhga që ishte i krimëve, dhe një oficer që e quanin Kristaq, një jevg i shkurtër që kish detyrën e shefit të policisë. Atë ditë në darkë më vjen miku im, që kisha oficer me kufirin dhe më thotë i shqetësuar, që të largohesha nga Vlora, se do të më arrestonte policia. Atë pasdite Mulosmani paska mbledhur oficerët e krimëve dhe disa të plotfuqishëm në laboratorin e kriminalistikës, dhe kanë parë dy kaseta të filmuara tek Sheshi i Flamurit, para Bashkisë dhe para komisariatit. Aty ishin përgatitur listat me emrat që do të arrestoheshin. Më pas Mulosmani, kish thirrur në zyrën e tij Sokol Bizhgen, shefin e policisë Limoz Fallani, Ilir Nuren, Oficerin e Fordit që e quanin Gjergji, një oficer që quhet Enver dhe një tjetër që ishte marrë me objektet me emrin Andrea. Se ç'planë ishin bërë në zyrë ky nuk i dinte por tha që Ai është egërsuar fare nga djegia e Bashkisë dhe ka lëshuar urdhër për forcimin e rojeve në të gjitha institucionet dhe mbrojtjen e tyre me zjarr. 
-Ruani kokat, të keqen nëna, se ai ndoshta është çmendur-i thotë mamaja. 
Çdo tê bëjmë. E ku pyet njeri ai. Mbrëmë i shkuan në zyrë të gjithë deputetët e PD-s. Oficeri i rojës, kish dëgjuar në oborr, kur ky kish ngritur zërin: Unë jam shef komisariati dhe përgjigjen për luftën kundër krimit dhe sigurimin e objekteve. Ju punoni me njerëz që të zbatojnë rregullat e demostratës dhe të mos sulmojnë institucionet.-Unë s'jam vlonjat, por institucionet e Vlorës do t'i mbroj qoftë dhe me armë.... Aty është debatuar shumë dhe vonë kanë ikur deputetët me prefektin e disa të tjerë. Atë natë shkova dhe i strehova në shtëpinë e tezes, ku ndenja disa ditë. U tmerrova. Përditë dëgjoja për arrestime. U arrestuan dhe Eduart Alushi e Medin Xhelili. Pas 4-5 orësh djali i tezes më thotë se është bërë keq fare.... Thuhej që atë ditë e kish nxjerrë nga zyra Adhurimin, kur ky i kish kërkuar lirimin e një djali të lagjes tonë që quhet Edison. 
Më pas ngjarjet e rrokullisën përmbarë siç e mendoja atëherë, ndërsa tani më vjen turp nga vetja. Më vjen turp që jam vlonjat për të gjítha ato që ndodhën në Vlorë. 

Unë kam qënë shumë aktiv jo vetëm vitin e kaluar, por që në pranverën e vitit 1996, që PS të vinte né pushtet. Unë kisha fituar shumë, kish fituar edhe Myzaferi nga ne që na linte të lirë (Myzafer Zaloshnja, shef policie i komisariatit në vitet 1994-1995). Po ato para që bëra nuk më hynin në sy kur më thonin se po të fitojë PS, mua do të më çonin në doganë. Tani unë jam rrugëve si mos më keq. Dy kushërinj m'u vranë në fund të muajit mars. Ato ditë në Vlorë thuhej se po vrasin bandat e Saliut. Unë e dija se kush ishin vrasësit. Ata ishin kapot që rrinin me Eqerem Osmanin, si mbrojtës të qytetit. Njëri prej tyre, sot është në polici dhe për këtë shkak, pa kaluar shumë kohë do të shlyej detyrimet që ka për atë që ka bërë. 

Më vjen turp që jam vlonjat, se shkatërruam gjithçka për të çuar në parlament qorrin me syze të lagjes tonë, vjedhësin e veprave të kulturës së vjetër Vladimir Fejzon, revizorin e firmës Cenaj, ku humba 80 mijë dollarë, lajkatarin e Llakatundit Arben Malajn, Liza Hoxhën mashtruesen, që miliona lekë ju ka marrë njerëzve në Vlorë, gjoja për tregëti, dhe nuk jua ktheu prej disa vitesh. Ne shkatërruam jetën tonë, për mandatin e Skënder Gjinushit, që vinte në Çole dhe hanin e pinin me Zanin e Arben Latifin, tërë natën. Për turpin tim, unë ato ditë bëja roje në Çole. Roje të Zanit kanë qënë dhe burra më të mirë se unë, që sot i kemi në krye të shtetit. Me ne ishte atëherë Vladimir Fejzo, deputeti i ynë i nderuar. 
Ladit besoj se kujtonte një çast kur ne ishim me Zanin e Arbenin në Skelë afër Bolonjës, dhe një grup gazetarësh italian donin të filmonin njerëzit e Zanit me kallash në dorë. Arbeni nuk pranoi të filmohej, ndërsa Ladi Fejzo, qe i pari i gatshëm për t'u filmuar. Pas tij u afruan dhe të tjerë nga ata që ishin me ne. Ladi në atë kohë ishte një ushtar i mirë i Zanit, ndërsa sot i ka ardhur radha të bëjë ligje në parlament. 

Më mirë të isha unë sot në parlament se të paktën ndjej pendesën, për ato që kemi bërë, ndërsa këto shëmtira që janë sot, atëherë na rrinin si pula, kur ne nuk i kishim punët në rregull me Gaxhain. Po të mos ishim ne nuk do të kishte Vlora sot, këta deputetë e ndoshta do t'u kishte ardhur disa të tjerëve për të vjedhur Vlorën, por këtyre jo, këto ditë unë sillem rrugëve dhe mallkoj veten time, që u shërbeva si i verbër këtyre që sot janë të pangopur me mbushjen e xhepave të tyre. 

Doganën e ka bllokuar Liza Hoxha, Arben Malaj e Eduart Alushi me njerëzit e tyre. 
Sabit Brokaj ka privatizuar policinë. Ai solli Gjon Abazin, jo për të vendosur rendin por për të siguruar mallrat kontrabandë, që vijnë me anije si dhe transportimin e hashashit nga lumi i Vlorës në bregdet dhe hedhjen me motoskaf në Itali. Këta janë morrat e Vlorës, që po e shtupin Vlorën me një varfëri ekstreme, për mbushjen e valixheve të tyre me para të pista. Vlora sot është katrahurë. Policia as që ndjehet fare. Ata që janë tani në polici, e kanë mendjen të vjedhin për vete. Po në vitin 1996 u mbush Vlora me pashaporta me çmime zyrtare. Atëherë thuhej që zyra e pashaportave kontrollohej me kamera nga Mulosmani. Pati bërë bujë, atëherë kur nga kamera Mulosmani pati zbuluar mbesën e Elham Sharrës, që merrte para mbi çmimin e shtetit dhe për këtë e pati pushuar nga puna. Këto histori tani në Vlorë kujtojnë si një ëndërr e largët, dhe pak shpresa kemi, që ndonjë herë të rikthehet ai rregull që kishim. Tani Gjon Abazi, ka çuar çmimin e një pashaporte nga 15 mijë në 800 mijë! Gjithë kjo para e madhe kalohet në tre duar. Gjoni me pashaportat ka vënë polic Lamçen që e ka nga fshati(Tërbaçi) dhe Asqeri Alijan, mikun e tij nga Bolena. Para një viti këta nuk ndjeheshin të gjallë, ndërsa sot të shtypin me këmbë! Po nuk tunde 800 mijë, nuk e merr dot pashaportën. Kjo ndodh edhe kur e takon vetë drejtor Gjonin. 
Gjoni vuri para të madhe, këto muaj në Vlorë. Thonë që pati humbur 25 milion në firmën Gjallica. Tani ato i ka harruar sepse shumë herë ka marrë me një dorë shumë më tepër se kjo vlerë nga transportimi e cigareve kontrabandë. Ky qe shkaku që ai rrahu me grushta nën/drejrorin Mejtim Meçe, shefin e kuadrit Vladimir Zanaj dhe shefin e inspektoriatit rrugor. Kur ata i hynë në pjesë, ky nuk j'ua kurseu dhe pas i nxorri në lirim. Në fakt nuk i liroi Gjoni. Por Ministri i Mbrojtjes Sabit Brokaj, me të cilin i ndajnë paratë. Sabiti nuk e solli drejtor policie në Vlorë Gjonin, vetëm pse është miku i Hysni Kapos. Ai e solli sipas garancisë që i dha Lili (Ilirjan Brokaj) se me Gjonin do të dilnin mirë. Lili, Pëllumbi, Berti dhe Aljosha, që shanin e mallkonin Mulosmanin, që u kishte sekuestruar 20 skafe e gomone, tani hanë e pijnë në lokale të shtrejta me Gjonin. Nuk jam i sigurtë nëse i japin gjë Gjonit, dhe fitimet e skafëve apo majmen me shpërblimin e mbajtjës në atë detyrë. 
Në Vlorë të gjithë e dinë që kjo është koha e tyre, jo thjesht për t'u pasuruar, se ata të pasur u bënë me vitet që shkuan, por për të siguruar me para edhe ata që s'kanë lindur akoma. Kur sjell ndërmend situatën e një viti më parë, sot duhet t'i luteshim zotit, që të na rrojë PS-ja, antarë i së cilës kam qenë, dhe veçanarisht Frrok Çupi, Skënder Gjinushi, Neritan Ceka, Vlajdimir Fejzo, Bashkim Fino, soj e sorollopi i tyre që ishin me ne gjashtë muaj të tërë, me thirrjet kundër Berishës. Sot të gjithë këta dhe Fatos Nano, që na mashtroi se do të na jepnin paratë e firmave, kanë harruar ato, që i thanë popullit të Vlorës në Sheshin e Flamurit: Tani ne shajmë Berishën, ndërsa ata po mbushin valixhet! 

Njëherë kur më kishin futur në dhomat izolimit të policisë kisha dëgjuar në korridor një oficer me mustaqe, që u thoshte shokëve të tij: Ju vlonjatët gjithmonë keni nxjerrë ushtarë të mirë, ndërsa ne tepelenasit oficerë të mirë. 

Kjo shprehje e atij oficeri, më ka mbetur në mendje. E kam kujtuar me qindra e mijëra herë, kur bëja shërbim në Çole, për të ruajtur Zanin e ata që sot i kemi dëputet e ministra. E kam kujtuar me dhjetra herë kur këta shijonin trupin e vajzave, që i sillnin forcërisht aty. E kujtoj dhe sot kur sillem rrugëve, ndërsa këta janë bërë të mëdhenj e lëvizin me makina luksoze, e ruhen me roje. Vlora sot zjen. Përplasen varfëria e jonë me luksin e pasurinë e këtyre motërq... (shkurtim i redaksisë). 
Këta qenër nuk goxojnë të vijnë me ne në Vlorë, po edhe ne duam dru që i besuam. Para një viti kërciste peshku e karkaleci në të gjitha lokalet e Vlorës deri në Llogara. Askush nuk llogariste shpenzimin, ndërsa sot djathin e blejmë me gram! Para dy ditësh pritëm që të vinte për të festuar, Presidenti e qeveria. Unë nuk dola për festë se tani nuk kam me se të ushqehem në shtëpi po si kureshtar. Mungonin gjeneralët tani! Ata që folën nuk kursyen furçat për popullin e Vlorës që bënë histori. 

Ne vërtetë bëmë histori: U ngritëm si lugetër dhe bëmë katrahure gjithçka që të hipnin në poste morrat e Vlorës.

----------


## shitesi

Thone qe Arben Imami ka hypur ne tyte te tankut.Sa e vertete eshte!?
Nese po atehere kjo dhe ata qe e hypen ne tyt te tankut e kane bere dhe minister te mbrojtjes qe te na ruaj kufijte.

----------


## nestorp

Edhe une jam vlonjat,bile ne ato muaj te veshtire kam banuar ne Cole,dava dhjetra metra nga nga vendi ku ky zoti Benjamin bente roje si qen per te ruajtur Zanin dhe miqte e tij pisanjoz,Skender Qenushin,Frrok surratmutin,V Fejzo korcarin te birin e shefit te armatimit te deges se punve te brendeshne Tare Fejzos e plot legener te tjere.Dy here jam kercenuar per te me vrare nga vellai i Zanit Balili,sepse muk ju isha bindur te beja sherbim garnizoni ne pallat.Pse ne do te mbrojme me thote kunati i Zanit Luan mustaqja nga Kanina!Nga kush me ruani ju mua i thashe.Nga Saliu.Beni mire te ruani veten tuaj dhe S Qenushin ,Srrokub & Co e mua mos me ruani nga Berisha i thashe.Me kete legen qe ha dhe sot dhe e ka lene beronje gorrishioten ta mbaje me dore kisha pak muhabet.E merrja si kasap qe me therrte qingjat qe blija dhe si shperblim hante te gjalla si qen shpretken dhe temthin.Edhe mund te me vrisnin por si duket kishin urdher mos te kruheshin ne lagje,sepse lagja i mbronte ata muter.Kete Benjaminin qe nuk e ka emer por nick duhet te njhemi,sepse gjithe ushtaret e bandes i njihja me emer,sepse rrinin si laro neper kembet tona.
Bert Brokaj nga Centralja (10 korriku) eshte skafisti i pare i Vlores se bashku me te vellezrit te udhezuar nga Sabiti dhe i vellai i tij burri i kurves(ish sekret i kom partise Vlore) jane  udheheqsit e rebelimit komunist ne Vlore.Berti dhe disa skafiste te tjere paguanin pare cdo dite per evgjitet per te dale tek monumenti gjersa turma filloi te rritej.Ata jae inisiatoret qe shtyne disa debil si komunisti Agim Azizi(ish shofer i Naftes) qe sulmuan me arme SHIK-un e Vlores fare prane shtepise se tyre.Agimi e mori pergjigjen,sot iken me paterica.Per mos ta zgjatur me  Brokajt jane otganizatoret e shkaterimeve ne Vlore.Me manovrimet qe ka bere Zabiti ka pare me thes dhe nje hotel ne Dhermi te dashur miq.Paret e tij vinin nga trafiku njerezor dhe nga perfitimet si minister gjersa u kap me breke neper kembe ne zyren e tij dhe u pushua nga puna nga Nanua.Me vone u be deputet i LSI.Dua te flas pak per disa figura qe Benjamini permend.S Mulosmani-nje djale teper trim dhe mjaft i zoti ne kryerjen e detyres.I pakorruptueshem.Bllokoi ne gjhirin e Pasha Limanit mbi 180 skafe gjersa u kalben.Njeri i pakompromis me krimin.Sokol Bizhga nje djale ********** dhe i korruptuar.Njeri i dhunshem,kriminel.Gjergji nga Tepelena i djegur ne qafe Gjashte te Sarandes ,ish oficer ushtrije.Nje person kryeikorruptuar.E njoh ne nje rast personal kur shkoi dhe hodhi permbys shtepine e nje mikut tim sepse nuk i kapi dot ata qe mbollen hashash e i kishin premtuar t'i jepnin pare.
Kur e mora vesh qe e poqen thashe se mire ja bene qenit,por u deshperova kur qeveria e korruptuar e saliut e beri deshmor dike qe nuk e meritonte.Jo se une kisha probleme me te por sepse ishte njeri kryeikorruptuar.
Behet fjale kur ish shef krimesh ne Tepelene.
Eduart Alushi shok imi i feminise,i biri i Bari Alushit me shtepi ne Karabash nje karrierist e i paafte.Komunist i devotshem brez pas brezi.Me tha nje here pse nuk behesh anetar i PS?Pergjigja ime ishte se e kam urryer gjithmone komunizmin dhe partine e punes.Liza Hoxha nga Terbaci nje shemtire kriminele qe rruhej si burre.Nje grua mushke, e cila i thithi gjakun oficerit te SHIK-ut te plagosur para studenteve te greves se urise tek universiteti i Vlores(Grevistet ishin vajza dhe djem te njerezve te rebelimit komunist) .Kjo putane si mushke me nje fytyre te zeze e me qime si burre e zemer me katran u shperblye nga komunistet e ardhur ne pushtet me puc me 1997.U be drejtoreshe e Postave te Shqiperise.Ne ato vite qe ajo ishte si drejtoreshe e postave te gjitha dergesat vidhedhin e te gjitha letrat hapeshin.Viktime kam qene vet une qe po shkruaj keto rreshta ne tri raste.I shkrova nje leter ku ajo me kthente pergjigje se nuk ish ashtu sic mendoja une.Kur lexova emrin e  saj ne fund te letres i shkrova perseri duke i thene se ti je ajo Liza e Komiteteve te Varrimit qe vodhe  e dogje banken e Vlores e nuk e ke per gje te hapesh pakot qe dergojme ne per te afermit tane.Edhe kjo neperke komuniste e provoi qeline per nja tre vjet ne mos gaboj me 2005.Eqerem Osmani komshiu im me ka deklaruar ne shtepine e tij (ish oficer i liruar) se ish ai qe kish hapur depot e armeve qe ndodheshin tek Fabrika e Cimentos.(I instalova nje marres satelitor aso kohe.Nje njeri pa pike personaliteti.Kur une isha duke punuar e bija dhe e shoqja rrinin me shale hapur kur une isha duke punuar  per instalimin e aparatit e as qe e rruanin nga ai.Merreni me mend se cfare burri ishte.(Jam njeri i pa nder nqse ju genjej!)
Ndersa Arben Malaj eshte djali i tezes se Zan Caushit.Se bashku me te  perpos te tjerave ai ishte organizatori i nisjes se Katerit te Rades qe shkoi drejt vdekjes me 83 femije e gra ne fund te detit.Paret i merrnin duke mbajtur hapur gryken e nje thesi,pa i numeruar.Malaj eshte menaxheri i firmave piramidale.Sot ai po mban nje qendrim anti Rama dhe duhet pershendetur.Por dijeni se ai eshte ushtar besnik i Nanos.
Ndersa surratmutin,Skender Qenushi e kam gjetur aso kohe duke pire ne nje tavoline ne cep te lokalit qe kish vellai i Zanit,posht pallatit perballe shtepise se tij,duke pire me Zanin,Arben Latifin(krimineli qe u ekzekutua sa kalon rrugen Transballkanike qe te nxjerr tek Kinoteatri ose ish Bufe rinia),Frrok Cupin e dy te tjere e nuk i njoha.Jam dakord ne pergjithesi me ato qe thote zoteria ne shkrimin e tij,por dua te ndalem pak tek Arben Imami dhe roli i tij antishqiptar me 1997.A e meriton qe ky legen qe e quajti veten gjeneral te forcave te jugut kunder Berishes te jete minister.Roli i tij ka qene antishqiptar.a ka marre pjese ne djegjen e Shqiperise .Vendi i tij duhej te ishte ne burg jo minister i mbrojtjes.Une mendoj se ne ate cmenduri popullore humbi vetem populli ai qe u vra e u pre,ndersa udhehqsit e rebelimit komunist dualen te fituar.U majmen pra me gjakun e idjotve qe vrane njeri tjetrin.Sali Berisha humbi vetem pushtetin,por para nuk humbi,femijet e tij nuk i vrau njeri.Edhe ky eshte i njejte me kete qe pershktuam me siper.Ai eshte pergjegjesi kryesor per ngjarjet e vitit 1997.Pra edhe ai duhet ta kete vendin ne burg,sepse me sjelljen e tij eshte gati te na sjelle nje '97 te dyte.Kriminela surratmuter si G ruci jane gati te bejne nje katrahure tjeter.Po ta dije ky kriminel,se do ta paguaje shume shtrenjte po guxoi.Vetem po te jemi te marre qe te bejme nje 97 tjeter!

----------


## angert

> Edhe une jam vlonjat,bile ne ato muaj te veshtire kam banuar ne Cole,dava dhjetra metra nga nga vendi ku ky zoti Benjamin bente roje si qen per te ruajtur Zanin dhe miqte e tij pisanjoz,Skender Qenushin,Frrok surratmutin,V Fejzo korcarin te birin e shefit te armatimit te deges se punve te brendeshne Tare Fejzos e plot legener te tjere.Dy here jam kercenuar per te me vrare nga vellai i Zanit Balili,sepse muk ju isha bindur te beja sherbim garnizoni ne pallat.Pse ne do te mbrojme me thote kunati i Zanit Luan mustaqja nga Kanina!Nga kush me ruani ju mua i thashe.Nga Saliu.Beni mire te ruani veten tuaj dhe S Qenushin ,Srrokub & Co e mua mos me ruani nga Berisha i thashe.Me kete legen qe ha dhe sot dhe e ka lene beronje gorrishioten ta mbaje me dore kisha pak muhabet.E merrja si kasap qe me therrte qingjat qe blija dhe si shperblim hante te gjalla si qen shpretken dhe temthin.Edhe mund te me vrisnin por si duket kishin urdher mos te kruheshin ne lagje,sepse lagja i mbronte ata muter.Kete Benjaminin qe nuk e ka emer por nick duhet te njhemi,sepse gjithe ushtaret e bandes i njihja me emer,sepse rrinin si laro neper kembet tona.
> Bert Brokaj nga Centralja (10 korriku) eshte skafisti i pare i Vlores se bashku me te vellezrit te udhezuar nga Sabiti dhe i vellai i tij burri i kurves(ish sekret i kom partise Vlore) jane  udheheqsit e rebelimit komunist ne Vlore.Berti dhe disa skafiste te tjere paguanin pare cdo dite per evgjitet per te dale tek monumenti gjersa turma filloi te rritej.Ata jae inisiatoret qe shtyne disa debil si komunisti Agim Azizi(ish shofer i Naftes) qe sulmuan me arme SHIK-un e Vlores fare prane shtepise se tyre.Agimi e mori pergjigjen,sot iken me paterica.Per mos ta zgjatur me  Brokajt jane otganizatoret e shkaterimeve ne Vlore.Me manovrimet qe ka bere Zabiti ka pare me thes dhe nje hotel ne Dhermi te dashur miq.Paret e tij vinin nga trafiku njerezor dhe nga perfitimet si minister gjersa u kap me breke neper kembe ne zyren e tij dhe u pushua nga puna nga Nanua.Me vone u be deputet i LSI.Dua te flas pak per disa figura qe Benjamini permend.S Mulosmani-nje djale teper trim dhe mjaft i zoti ne kryerjen e detyres.I pakorruptueshem.Bllokoi ne gjhirin e Pasha Limanit mbi 180 skafe gjersa u kalben.Njeri i pakompromis me krimin.Sokol Bizhga nje djale ********** dhe i korruptuar.Njeri i dhunshem,kriminel.Gjergji nga Tepelena i djegur ne qafe Gjashte te Sarandes ,ish oficer ushtrije.Nje person kryeikorruptuar.E njoh ne nje rast personal kur shkoi dhe hodhi permbys shtepine e nje mikut tim sepse nuk i kapi dot ata qe mbollen hashash e i kishin premtuar t'i jepnin pare.
> Kur e mora vesh qe e poqen thashe se mire ja bene qenit,por u deshperova kur qeveria e korruptuar e saliut e beri deshmor dike qe nuk e meritonte.Jo se une kisha probleme me te por sepse ishte njeri kryeikorruptuar.
> Behet fjale kur ish shef krimesh ne Tepelene.
> Eduart Alushi shok imi i feminise,i biri i Bari Alushit me shtepi ne Karabash nje karrierist e i paafte.Komunist i devotshem brez pas brezi.Me tha nje here pse nuk behesh anetar i PS?Pergjigja ime ishte se e kam urryer gjithmone komunizmin dhe partine e punes.Liza Hoxha nga Terbaci nje shemtire kriminele qe rruhej si burre.Nje grua mushke, e cila i thithi gjakun oficerit te SHIK-ut te plagosur para studenteve te greves se urise tek universiteti i Vlores(Grevistet ishin vajza dhe djem te njerezve te rebelimit komunist) .Kjo putane si mushke me nje fytyre te zeze e me qime si burre e zemer me katran u shperblye nga komunistet e ardhur ne pushtet me puc me 1997.U be drejtoreshe e Postave te Shqiperise.Ne ato vite qe ajo ishte si drejtoreshe e postave te gjitha dergesat vidhedhin e te gjitha letrat hapeshin.Viktime kam qene vet une qe po shkruaj keto rreshta ne tri raste.I shkrova nje leter ku ajo me kthente pergjigje se nuk ish ashtu sic mendoja une.Kur lexova emrin e  saj ne fund te letres i shkrova perseri duke i thene se ti je ajo Liza e Komiteteve te Varrimit qe vodhe  e dogje banken e Vlores e nuk e ke per gje te hapesh pakot qe dergojme ne per te afermit tane.Edhe kjo neperke komuniste e provoi qeline per nja tre vjet ne mos gaboj me 2005.Eqerem Osmani komshiu im me ka deklaruar ne shtepine e tij (ish oficer i liruar) se ish ai qe kish hapur depot e armeve qe ndodheshin tek Fabrika e Cimentos.(I instalova nje marres satelitor aso kohe.Nje njeri pa pike personaliteti.Kur une isha duke punuar e bija dhe e shoqja rrinin me shale hapur kur une isha duke punuar  per instalimin e aparatit e as qe e rruanin nga ai.Merreni me mend se cfare burri ishte.(Jam njeri i pa nder nqse ju genjej!)
> Ndersa Arben Malaj eshte djali i tezes se Zan Caushit.Se bashku me te  perpos te tjerave ai ishte organizatori i nisjes se Katerit te Rades qe shkoi drejt vdekjes me 83 femije e gra ne fund te detit.Paret i merrnin duke mbajtur hapur gryken e nje thesi,pa i numeruar.Malaj eshte menaxheri i firmave piramidale.Sot ai po mban nje qendrim anti Rama dhe duhet pershendetur.Por dijeni se ai eshte ushtar besnik i Nanos.
> Ndersa surratmutin,Skender Qenushi e kam gjetur aso kohe duke pire ne nje tavoline ne cep te lokalit qe kish vellai i Zanit,posht pallatit perballe shtepise se tij,duke pire me Zanin,Arben Latifin(krimineli qe u ekzekutua sa kalon rrugen Transballkanike qe te nxjerr tek Kinoteatri ose ish Bufe rinia),Frrok Cupin e dy te tjere e nuk i njoha.Jam dakord ne pergjithesi me ato qe thote zoteria ne shkrimin e tij,por dua te ndalem pak tek Arben Imami dhe roli i tij antishqiptar me 1997.A e meriton qe ky legen qe e quajti veten gjeneral te forcave te jugut kunder Berishes te jete minister.Roli i tij ka qene antishqiptar.a ka marre pjese ne djegjen e Shqiperise .Vendi i tij duhej te ishte ne burg jo minister i mbrojtjes.Une mendoj se ne ate cmenduri popullore humbi vetem populli ai qe u vra e u pre,ndersa udhehqsit e rebelimit komunist dualen te fituar.U majmen pra me gjakun e idjotve qe vrane njeri tjetrin.Sali Berisha humbi vetem pushtetin,por para nuk humbi,femijet e tij nuk i vrau njeri.Edhe ky eshte i njejte me kete qe pershktuam me siper.Ai eshte pergjegjesi kryesor per ngjarjet e vitit 1997.Pra edhe ai duhet ta kete vendin ne burg,sepse me sjelljen e tij eshte gati te na sjelle nje '97 te dyte.Kriminela surratmuter si G ruci jane gati te bejne nje katrahure tjeter.Po ta dije ky kriminel,se do ta paguaje shume shtrenjte po guxoi.Vetem po te jemi te marre qe te bejme nje 97 tjeter!





---------------------------------------------------------------




Te pergezoj per ket  rrefim te sinqert  
vazhdoni te pershkruani gjithqka qe  dini    ne histori  dhe ngjarje   duhet te shkruhet  secili detal  asgjë te mos jet pa u shkruar

----------


## 2043

Me kujtohet viti 1996.
Pavaresisht nga  vinin parate, ne Shqiperi ishte nje periudhe e arte.
Lokalet ishin plot dhe neper lulishte kishte pak njerez(uleshin neper lokale).
Pothuaj nuk gjeje lypsa neper rruge. Njerezit hanin me teper fruta se buke.
Filluam te mendojme se e aritem Boten perendimore.
Papritur nje dite degjuam se do te hapeshin depot  tek tre rrapet.
E morem si me te qeshur e si gallate kur e degjuam. Por te nesermen u hapen vertet dhe kam qene duke punuar diku nga kinostudio, kur nga dritarja pashe nje kembezbathur e flokpakrehur qe kalonte poshte me 3 kallashnikove ne krah e filloi te qellonte ne ajer.
U cudita dhe u fsheha pas mureve se mos haja ndonje plumb qorr.
Kur shkova ne shtepi ne lagje vinte era barot e krismat nuk kishin te pushuar.
Rreth ores 21 ne darke , sapo kishim mbaruar se ngreni , kur tere pallati u drodh nga gjemimi i nje 12,7 qe  paskesh qene vendosur ne tarace te pallatit.
Djali im vetem 1 vit e gjysem atehere, u drodh e u drejtua nga une per mbrojtje. Te them te drejten edhe une u trondita, por e mblodha veten per ti dhene kurajo familjes. Aroplani te keqen babi , i thashe djalit per ta qetsuar.
Ai me shikoi i habitur e i friksuar , por si duket u bind se pas pak u qetesua. Kur gjemonte perseri(dhe kjo pune per cdo 15 minuta, ) vinte e me thoshte, - Babi,  aroplani.
Qellonin nga te gjitha anet e lagjes me mitraloz e nuk e kuptonim se kujt i gjuanin dhe perse.
Te nesermen takova nje shok qe kish qene tek depot dhe kishte mbushur makinen me arme dhe i bleva nje automatik e nja 500 fisheke.
ehhhh .... nje here tjeter do vazhdoj kete histori.

----------


## gjirfabe

Njeriu që shihni në foto është Lekë Qoku. Është njeriu i masakruar në revoltat e Vlorës. Fotografia që tregon një sëpatë që bie mbi një njeri të thotë se kjo sëpatë ra në trupin e Lekës. Ai bashkë me Besnik Hidrin ishin oficera të Shërbimit Informativ. Cili ishte krimi i Lekë Qokut? Kë vrau, madje kë shau? Ai ka lënë një fëmijë. Duart që masakrojnë votojnë ligje në Parlament. Ishte 28 shkurt si sot. Ndërsa në gjithë muajin shkurt të vitit 1991u vranë ata që morën titullin e dësmoritsi Artan Lenja, Spartak Deliu, Mikel Laro, Lulëzim Basha, pëllumb Tahiri, Ismail Çapari. Atëherë ishte qeveria e Nanos në pushtet. Kur u vra Leka dhe Besniku po vinte drejt pushtetit Nano. 

    Vrasjet e shkurtit janë të rënda, makabre. Janë vrarë djem të rinj që u përkasin kohrave të reja, idealeve të reja. Gjithë shqiptarët kanë fiksuar në kujtesën e tyre emra tepër të rëndëpërnga bëmat e tyre kundër popullit. Ne dimë shumë emra njerëzish që kanë torturuar, apo çuar nëpër burgje dhjetra njerëz e qindra fate njerëzore. Kush i preku ata me dorë? Kush prej tyre u qëllua me një pëllëmbë, pale të masakrohej e t'i pihej gjaku. Një mashtrim i madh ka ndodhur në Shqipëri, e po ushqehet me jetë njerëzore, me një çmim të lartë kombëtar. Po gënjeshtrat do të mbarojnë një ditë, do të mbarojnë një çast edhe vrasjet e shkurtit. 
Vetë Zoti ka zgjedhur këtë muaj që të jetë i shkurtër për të paksuar vrasjet, që të jetë i shkurtër për vrasësit. Shihni këtë fotografi dhe gjeni një fjalë të vetme për të fyer këtë njeri, pale për të vrarë, masakruar, pale për të pirë gjakun!

----------


## martini1984

Kisha nje debil me 4 vjecare ne pallat.Me mitroloz gjuante kot,kafshe asocial i lindur.
Perse,tmerron te tjeret or komshi( e pyeta).
Neve,tha ky qyrrsi sot.
Merre si te duash,vazhdoi viktima neser..
lg

----------


## Brari

gjirfab.. 

me vjen mire qe ka djem si ty atdhetare andej nga gjirokastra..

a do ti japim shanc barbareve ta perserisin 97 ten?


gati jane falangat edviniste..

tu themi STOP..
po qysh..

===

???

----------


## OPARI

> Me kujtohet viti 1996.
> Pavaresisht nga  vinin parate, ne Shqiperi ishte nje periudhe e arte.
> Lokalet ishin plot dhe neper lulishte kishte pak njerez(uleshin neper lokale).
> Pothuaj nuk gjeje lypsa neper rruge. Njerezit hanin me teper fruta se buke.
> Filluam te mendojme se e aritem Boten perendimore.
> Papritur nje dite degjuam se do te hapeshin depot  tek tre rrapet.
> E morem si me te qeshur e si gallate kur e degjuam. Por te nesermen u hapen vertet dhe kam qene duke punuar diku nga kinostudio, kur nga dritarja pashe nje kembezbathur e flokpakrehur qe kalonte poshte me 3 kallashnikove ne krah e filloi te qellonte ne ajer.
> U cudita dhe u fsheha pas mureve se mos haja ndonje plumb qorr.
> Kur shkova ne shtepi ne lagje vinte era barot e krismat nuk kishin te pushuar.
> ...






per cfare periudhe te arte flet ti -mashtrim i arte thuaje 

e si ndodhen duke ngren dhe duke pire dhe papriture ne darke u hapen depot -ku ke qene kohe me pare ate dite je kthyer nga kurbeti
i harrove protesta,ste kujtohet se para se te hapeshin ne TR vlora kishte dale jashte kontrollit

po eshte e vertet se nuk kishte lulishte se e kishin zaptuare lokalet por jo nga kamja por ngaqe shteti nuk fuksiononte dhe nuk fuksionon akoma per nga ana e infrastruktures
mua me kujtohet dhe kjo qe varrezat e makinave ishte plot pasi njerzit me lire ju binte ta blinin te re makinen sesa ta rregullonin mbas ndonje perplasje

ndersa une vete andej nga rrapi i treshit nga ishin ato repartet dhe ngaqe makina nuk shkonte deri ne vend mbaj mend qe kemi bere nje pjese rruge ne kembe 

cfare me cudit tani eshte se ja ngecin komunisteve ,nejse kane dhe te drejte nga kjo ane pasi komunistet kemi akoma ne krye,kur na dilte SALA ne TV dhe na fliste per leket e shqipetareve ,lekte me te pastra ne bote

----------


## gjirfabe

Nga Veli Musaj 

-Barbarët që organizuan dhe urdhëruan djegien dhe shkatërrimin e Vlorës

-Kriminelët që urdhëruan vrasjen e e djemeve të Vlorës



-RITHEMELIMI 

Më 1991, në Vlorë, rithemelohet Partia Komuniste Shqiptare (P.K.SH), Organizatoret dhe themeluesit, janë familjet e njohura për implikime në krime, për vrasje dhe spiunim, gjatë regjimit 50-vjeçar komunist. 
Në Dukat, flamurin e marrin Petoshatet, në Tragjas Gaba-jt, në Brataj Meçajt dhe Kongjinajt, në Drashovic Zanajt në Vlorë Zgurajt, Sabri Xhelili e Lefter Shabani, Vladimir Fejzo e Eduart Alushi, Syrja Sherifi e Petrit Broka, Luan Hoxha e Belil Çaushi Fatmir Xhafa, Piro Xhaka e Njazi Tahiri etj. 

Krahas këtyre grumbullohet llumi i proletariatit prostituta, evgjitë, hajdutë, grabitës, që mendojnë se janë prostituta fajin e kanë demokratët, meqë janë të shëmtuar fajin e kanë demokratët, meqë janë vjedhës, fajin e kanë demokratët, me që janë të varfër fajin e kanë demokratët, shkurt të vriten demokratët dhe të marrin pushtetin prej tyre.

Paratë e siguruara nga mëma Greqi, nëpërmjet Ardian Stefës, me financimin e agjentit të vjetër të Asfalisë, dhe Zervës Greke Nasho Papathanasi. Greqia tregohet bujare, dhe të papërtuar tregohen edhe Mejtim Meçe, Krisaq Dashi, Teki Shehu, Stavzi Papavangjeli, Thanas Mihali Laluci, Fatmir Meta, Albert Shyti dhe kushëriri i tij i parë, Mihal Sako, Dy kushërijt e Paskal Milos, Spiro Billas dhe Irakli Billas, Aleko Prifti e Xhorxhi Ndini, Andrea Sterjo e Vasil Qesari, Petraq Kosta e Roland Minga, Spiro Kote etj. 

Të gjithë këta të specilizuar në Institutin e Vorio Epirit në Janinë Greqi. Greqia tregohet e pakursyer për të ndihmuar Partinë Komuniste, si duket ajo i kthente borxhin, që i kish Shqipërisë, nga viti 1944, kur mbajtëm me bukë, por më tepër, kur Partia jonë, deshi ta bënte Greqinë vend komunist. Kjo Greqi, duke mos u kënaqur e ngopur me gjakun e Shqiptarëve të vrarë gjatë vitit 1997, tregohet përsëri bujare po ndimon për një rithemelim të ri, të PK, sipas bisedës dhe kërkesës së Eduart Alushit, Maksim Hasanit dhe Vladimir Fejzos. 

Siç shihet dhe kësaj rradhe vlonjatët tregohen të denjë, për të mbrojtur komunizmin, duke përsëritur kohët e arta, kur mbajtën dhe ushqyen Dushan Mugoshën, që theri si bagëti nacionalistët shqiptarë, kur në Ministrinë e Brëndshme ndër tre vetë, dy ishin vlonjat, kur në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes në 47 vetë 46 ishin vlonjatë kur në Byronë Politike në 13 vetë 5 ishin vlonjatë. 


-HAPAT E PARE 

Më t'u krijuar, u mblodhën rreth kësaj partie disa pleq të matufepsur, të sklerorizur, si Luftar Petoshati, Sabri Xhelili, Xhelo Petoshati, Eqerem Osmani, Lefter Shabani, etj që në mbledhjen e Partsë shkonin me uturak në dorë, ata, që dhe kur kishin drita e fiknin dhe bënin mbledhje në dritën e qiririt, ata që edhe kur kishin ambjente zbrisnin për mbledhje në tunelet e Enver Hoxhës, jo vetëm për respekt e nostalgji, por në shtratin e merimangave, dhe në shtëpinë i miut e ndjenin veten më të qetë, sepse ishin pjellë e errësirës. Njerëzit e sigurimit të shtetit si Mejtim Meçe, Agron Tozaj, Xhevit Kafazi, Fatos Ismaili, Zenel Zeneli, Kalo Memushi, etj, që me këta pleq, që kërkonin luftë, e ndjenin veten, si në kohën e tyre kur mbysnin njerëz të pafajshem dhe shqiptarë në qeli. 

Bashkëpuntorët e Sigurimit të Shtetit, që kishin shitur tek këta kriminel çdo gjë për nderin e familjes dhe të grave të tyre, ata kishin kokën në kapister dhe padroni i drejtonte nga donte. 

Evgjitët, prostitutat, imoralët, vjedhësit, kriminelët, të cilët e quanín veten proletar dhe kërkonin armë për të marrë pushtetin e humbur si Vjollca Latifi e Lureta Petoshati, Afërdita Meçe e Anila Brahimi, Shpresa Islami e Shaban Kumbullorja, Vera Sulçe e Piro Zguro, Fatmira Braçe e Isa Arapi. 
Së fundi, disa të sëmurë ideologjikë, se megjithatë jetonin në mes të shoqërisë sonë si: Thanas Hoxha, Kujtim Sulçe, Bardhi Koçi, Kudret Lila, Krenar Çakëri, Dashamir Beja etj. 

Të gjithë të përmendurit, janë sot pushtetarë të lartë, që nga deputet në Kuvendin Popullor, Këshilltarë të Ministrisë së Mbrëndshme, e deri Drejtorë Shkollash e Drejtorë Doganash. 


-KALIMI NE ILEGALITET 

Në ilegalitet, pas nxjerrjes jashtë të ligjit më 1992, Partia Komuniste e ndiente veten më mirë, sepse ajo vinte prej ilegalitetit, kishte lindur në errësirë, ishte rritur me vrasjet në errësirë. Propoganda nuk rreshti, derë më derë e shtëpi më shtëpi. 

Më 1996 para zgjedhjeve të majit, Komitetit Qendrorë i P.K nën drejtimin e Vladimir Fejzos e Eduart Alushit, Platon Arapit e Vladimir Zanajt, vendos të hidhet në aksion. Formohen skuadrat e mbrojtjes të kutive të votimit, armatosen, caktojnë bazat, dhe oficeret e sigurimit, vënë në lëvizje bashkëpuntorët e tyre. Populli i denoncon dhe ata paralizohen nga policia. Në dhjetor 1996 dhe janar 1997, riorganizohen në kushte të reja: Të kalohet në veprimtari ilegale; Ky ishte vendimi i sigurimit të shteti diktatorial të riorganizuar, dhe Komiteti Qendrorë P.K, pas disa vajtje-ardhje në Greqi, të Albert Shytit, Mihal Sakos, Irakli Billës, Spiro Billës, Ardian Stafës, Xhexhi Ndinit e Nikollaq Qirkos. 

Në mars 1997 botës shqiptare, jo papritur ju shfaq Komiteti i Shpëtimit Publik dhe pranë tij organi ekzekutiv Komiteti i Mbrojtjes 

Çfarë ishin dhe çfarë përfaqësonin këto organizma? 

Në Shqipëri kishte Parlament dhe Qeveri Shqiptare atëhere këto organizma ishin një grusht shteti? 

Kush e emëroi këtë Komitet? Mbi bazën e çfarë dispozite ligjore u krijua, dhe mbi bazën e çfarë dispozite ligjore ushtroi veprimtarinë e tij? 

Çfarë problemi zgjidhi; dhe çfarë mbrojti nga Vlora u bë shkrumb e hi, dhe ata ngroheshin në zjarrin që ndezën vetë? 

Nga kush e mbrojti Vlorën ky shtab? 

Sot Vlora dhe gjithë Shqipëria, e panë qartë se sa i kushton një populli t'i kthej krahët shtetit të bojkotojë shtetin, ata tashmë kanë në dorë dhuratën që u solli ky komitet, vuajtje, mjerim dhe lotë, ndoshta si asnjë herë tjetër në historinë e tij. 
Vendimi i parë që mori ky Komitet në mbledhjen e tij të parë ishte: Dënimi me vdekje i deputetëve të Vlorës dhe drejtuesve kryesorë të administratës shtetërore të Vlorës që u zbatua pjesërisht. 

Por tradhëtia më e lartë që këta kriminelë bënë kundër Shqipërisë është thirrje që ata i bënë popullit për të marrë armët kundër qeverisë së tyre. 

-KUSH ISHIN KETA BARBARE? 

Pjellë e historisë së Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare, përfshi sigurimin e shtetit bie erë mishi dhe gjakë njeriu, pjellë e urrejtjes komuniste, të thirrur për tu bashkuar nga era e gjakut të lyer që nga këmba deri tek koka. Kafshët më të egra që e ka pjellë ndonjëherë toka dhe deti. Ata e gjetën njëri tjetrin siç thotë njëri prej tyre T'i hanim oficerët e shtetit shqiptarë shishqebap (Z.P 22.11.1997) pra ky ishte qëllimi i këtij komitetit gjë që tregoi që nga dita e parë e krijimit e që vazhdon edhe sot duke vrarë kundërshtarët e tij politik. 

Vlora dhe gjithë Shqipëria nuk do ta harrojë kurrë Liza Hoxhën deputeten e sotme, Anila Brahimin dhe Laureta Petoshatin gazetare tek Koha Jonë kur pinin gjakun e oficerëve të masakruar të SHIK-ut në Vlorë. Ata nuk do ta harrojnë fytyrën e keqe të Neshat Merkaj që për të zbatuar detyrën që merrte nga oficerët e sigurimit shkeli mbi gjakun dhe vuajtjen e shtresës së tij, të persekutuarit politik... 


-KRIMINELET QE URDHERUAN VRASJEN E DJEMVE TE VLORES 

Ja renditja e këtyre kriminelëve komunistë: 

Komiteti Shpëtimit Publik të Vlorës

1-Albert Shyti Kryetar, Me 6 klasë fillore. Emigraant në Greqi. Në Athinë ka kryer një kursë 6 mujor filozofie . 
Sapo fillojnë këtu revoltat erdhi dhe mori drejtimin e saj. Nuk ka kursyer para, dhrahmi, të harxhuara për të mirën e revulucionit. Gjatë gjithë kohës së kryengritjes takohej dhe merrte para nga miqtë e tij në Athinë me anë të korierëve që vinin nga Gjirokastra dhe Saranda. 
Babai i tij një analfabet që nuk e la asnjëherë vendin bosh në gazetën e PPSH. Grepi thuhet se ka qenë bashkëpuntorë i Sigurimit të Shtetit me gradën rezident. I biri ia kaloi babait, pas stërvitjes nga mësuesit e babait, ai u bë mik me Asfalinë Greke. Këtij djalli ia besuan dhe dorëzuan vlonjatët fatin e tyre tragjik, dhe ai i tregoi Athinës se ishte bir besnik i saj. 

2-Luftar Petoshati, kohët e fundit në një libër të tij që mburret për gjakun që ka derdhur ai e quan veten luftëtar. Thonë në Dukat se babai i tij Salo Petoshati ish sekertar i avokat Skënder Muço i vodhi atij më 1943, 1000 napolona dhe për t'i shpëtuar ndëshkimit u bashkua me partizanët. Më vonë ai u bë kryetar i këshillit. Edhe sot pas vdekjes që e kujtojnë fshatit i dridhet mishi. Vetëm më 1949 ai futi në burgë 50 vetë u dënuan me vdekje dhe 11 prej tyre u pushkatuan. Çdo vit nga Dukati falë vigjilencës së Salos hynin në burg politik tre vetë. Luftëtari ja kaloi babait, u bë oficer madhor sigurimi dhe vazhdoi me zell veprën e babait. 

3-Nedin Xhelili, enverist mësues mediokër. Nipi S. Xhelilit që ish komisar i batalionit Hakmarrja vjehrri i tij ish shef sigurimi, vjehrra ish shefe kuadri për 30 vjet rrjesht. Sot ka grabitur fronin e Kryetarit të Këshillit të Rrethit. Ka kërcënuar me pushkatim shefin e komisariatit të policisë Ethem Kurti deri sa ky dha dorëheqjen. 

4-Eduart Alushi, enverist krijues dhe udhëheqës i vullnetarëve të Enverit Kryetar P.S. I pari udhëhoqi dhe i vuri flakën Bashkisë së Vlorës. Eshtë arrestuar prej policisë. Dosja e tij është e hapur. 

5-Vladimir Fejzo, enverist krijues dhe udhëheqes i Vullnetarëve të Enverit arrestuar dhe burgosur dy herë për vjedhje antikash. Ka vënë me dorën e tij flakën për djegien e Bashkisë. Sot është deputet. 

6-Vjollca Latifi me 5 klasë fillore, e njohur në Vlorë. 

7-Platon Arapi, enverist epileptik ish instruktor i K.Partisë anëtar i Vullnetarëve të Enverit , kandidat për deputet në tre legjislatura por asnjëherë nuk ka fituar. Sot Drejtor në Ministrinë e Jashtme. Vëllai Gëzimi ish ambasador i PPSH. Sot drejtor në Ministrinë e Jashtme. Vëllai tjetër Farudin Arapi në Kryeminstri për transparencën e fajdeve. Të tre gratë e tyre mbajnë poste të larta në ministri të ndryshme. 

8-Shpresa Islami Komuniste ish drejtoreshë, kryetare e gruas. P.S Sot kryetare dege në Bashki. Burri i saj Pajtim Islami, ish oficer, sot është bërë drejtor Portit të Vlorës. 

9-Besnik Këndezi Komunist në kryesi të P.K. 

10-Avni Rustemi Komunist analfabet. Bashkëpuntor i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Ka deklaruar disa herë: Unë jam Avni Rustemi, që do të vras në mes të Tiranës Sali Berishën siç vrau në Paris Avni Rustemi Esat Pashën . 

11-Kujtim Sulçe, komunist enverist. Instruktor i K.P.P.SH. Themelues i Vullnetarëve të Enverit Në kryesi të P.S. Kërkon vetëm gjak. Sot është emëruar drejtor i naftës. Gruaja Vera Sulçe drejtoreshë e shkollës I.Qemali 

12-Laureta Petoshati, e bija e Xholo Petoshatit oficer madhor Sigurimi dhe e mbesa e Luftëtar Petoshatit. Enverist histerik. Edhe flokët që i kish me ngjyrë i shpërlau më të bardhë. Eshtë kjo që i bëri thirrje kryengritësve për të sulmuar SH.I.K.-un Beqare 40 vjeçare bashkëjeton me një grek. 

13-Liza Hoxha, enveriste histerike, ka pirë gjakun e ocficereve të SH.I.K-ut të masakruar. Sot është deputete, vëllai i saj dorac është emëruar drejtor i doganës së Vlorës: Vetë Liza është beqare 45 vjeçare dhe bashkëjeton me një grek. 

14-Dashamir Beja, komunist djali i Bexhetit oficer i lartë dhe vet oficer. Ka qenë zëdhënës shtypi i Komitetit. Sot është këshilltar i Ministrit të Brendëshëm. 

15-Albert Gjahtari, enverist themelues i Vullnetarëve të Enverit . Me 7 klasë, bir oficeri madhor, kushëriri i parë i Skënder Gjinushit. Njihet si mashtrues dhe i kartelizuar nga Policia Kriminale e Vlorës. 

16-Vera Sulçe (Gaba), komuniste enveriste. Bija e një oficeri madhor, gruaja e kujtim Sulçes ish drejtoreshë. Sot drejtoreshë e I.Qemalit . 

17-Neshat Merkaj. Me 7 klasë i persekutuar, por duhej të kthente borxhin që i kish sigurimit të shtetit si mik 25 vjeçar me ta. Ka zhdukur nga prokuroria dosjen e djalit të tij vrasës, ka hedhur firmën për vrasjen e Piro Kokdhimës siç thonë në Vlorë. 

18-Shpëtim Sulçe, komunist themelues i Vullnetarëve të Enverit . Ka qenë drejtor, ka qenë bashkëpuntor i rrezikshëm i sigurimit të shtetit me gradën rezident. Sot është drejtor i drejtorisë së Bujqësisë. Gruaja e tij është e njohur për miqësim të afërta me tegtarët e Vlorës, është emëruar Zv/ kryetare e drejtorisë të tatimeve Vlorë. 

19-Albert Bukri, komunist ish shef seksioni. Sot shef seksioni në Bashki. Pjesëmarrës në djegien e Bashkisë.

20-Petrit Broka, ish Instruktor i Komitetit P.P.SH. Komunïst. Eshtë vëllai Zabit Brokës. Një ndër milionerët e Vlorës nga trafiku klandestin. Sot është drejtor drejtorie në Ministrinë e Jashtme. 

21-Tare Hamo, ish drejtor, ish instruktor i Komitetit P.P.SH. Ish drejtor Ekzekutiv i firmës Gjallica Komunist Enverist. Sot është prefekt në Vlorë. 

22-Agron Shehu, ish mësues ish antar i P.D. Thuhet se ka qenë bashkëputor i sigurimit të Shtetit dhe në P.D është futur në detyrë ta minojë atë. Djalin e tij e futi në grevë të urisë. Sot N/krytar Bashkie. 

23-Luftar Çuni, jurist komunist i kohës së diktaturës komuniste. Avokat i firmës Vefa. Sot u emërua në SH.I.K në Tiranë. 

24-Bashkim Habili. Ish drejtor për mbi 10 vjet. Ish instruktor në Komitet të P.P.SH. Ish drejtor ekzekutiv në firmën Vefa. Në kryesi të PS dhe kandidat i parë për kryetar të P.S. 

25-Luan Hoxha, ish shef seksioni Enverist në Vullnetarët e Enverit . Thuhet se ka qenë bashkëpuntor i sigurimit. Vëllai i Liza Hoxhës deputete, sot është emëruar drejtor dogane megjithë se është me një dorë. 

26-Gjergj Muço, bir i një oficeri të lartë. Ky grumbulloi dokumenta sekrete dhe teper sekrete të SH.I.K.-ut i fotokopjoi dhe ia dërgoi Asfalisë greke në Athinë. Nuk do të jetë e largët dita që ky të përgjigjet për këtë tradhëti të lartë kundër vendit të tij si edhe atë që e udhëzuan dhe e mbrojnë sot. Pritet të marrë një vend në Ministri. 

27-Petrit Stefa, mësues dhe trajnjer. Dhëndri i agjentit të regjur grek Nasho Papathanasit. Në Greqi ka punuar 4 vjet dhe ka mbaruar dy kurse filozofie , një në Athinë dhe një në Japoni. Ndodhet familjarisht tek mëma Greqi. 

28-Ardian Stefa, nipi i një oficeri të lartë kolonel të sigurimit të shtetit, nipi i Petrit Stefës. Mësues, ka kryer kurs në Greqi. Sot është emëruar N/drejtor në gjimnaz. 

29-Pelivan Duka, është evigjentë nga Velça. Ka vetëm 4 klasë fillore, shofer. Thuhet se ka qenë bashkëpuntor i sigurimit të Shtetit. Ka mbajtur në shtëpinë e tij dhe ka transportuar dokumente sekrete të SH.I.K-ut në shtëpinë e Gjergj Muços dhe në Tiranë në selinë e PS që ata më vonë i publikuan në Zërin e Popullit . Ka shoqëruar sipas kërkesës dhe porosisë së Mejtim Muços dokumentat sekrete në Greqi. 

30-Isa Arapi, komunist Enverist i Shoqatës së Enverit me 8 klasë thuhet se ka qenë bashkëpuntor i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Me pistoletë në dorë ka udhëhequr turmën dhe ka djegur Bashkinë me 26 janar 1997. Ka për të një proçes të hapur për krime të rënda. Pushteti i sotëm e ka vënë oficer në Policinë Doganore. 

31-Mallëngjim Skënderi, jurist me 2 klasë universitet. Djali i Skënderit, oficer i lartë i sigurimit të shtetit. Ra në burg dhe kur doli thuhet se u bë bashkëpuntor i sigurimit që vetë drejtonte më parë. Ish antar i P.D por kur ra P.D-ja i dha të shtymet dhe Mallëngjimi si jati. Çdo mbledhje e PD është spiunuar në PS prej tij. 

32-Luan Çaushi, enverist themelues i Vullnetarëve të Enverit Vëllai i Zan Çaushit. I implikuar në shumë krime si i vëllai. 

33-Piro Zguro, enverist themelues i Vullnetarëve të Enverit ka vetëm 7 klasë. Aktivist i Partisë Komuniste. 

34-Luli Zguro, enveriste, motra e Piro Zguros.

35-Shpëtim Abazi, enverist N/oficer policie. Ka bërë lidhje midis njësive guerile, komunist të Komitetit Mbrotjes dhe kundërshatarëve politik të P.Socialiste. Ai është implikuar në krime të ndryshme. 

36-Agron Abazi, enverist. Eshtë ai që mortjen e viktimave të Otrantos e ktheu me parulla në miting elektoral. Eshtë nipi i Hysni Kapos. 

37-Luan Abazi, vëlla i Agronit ish instruktor në komitetin e P.P.SH dhe baxhanaku i shokut Viron Koka. Enverist. 

38-Ferat Kosova, enverist. 

39-Bashkim Leli, enverist ish drejtor, ish kryetar i Komitetit. Ish instruktor i Komitetit të Partisë. Themelues P.Komuniste dhe Vullnetarëve të Enverit. Tregëtar sot në Prefekture N/punës i lartë. 
40-Mihal Sako, komunist enverist i Vullnetarëve të Enverit Ish Nënpunës i lartë i Komitetit Ekzekutiv dhe Instruktor i Komitetit PPSHJ. Kushëriri i parë i Albert Shytit. Nderlidhës i Komitetit me Qeverinë Greke. Ka kryer në Greqi kurs, në Janinë.

41-Edmond Tahiri, enverist, në kohën e diktaturës ka qenë polic në biruca, ai mburret dhe sot se si i ka mbytur me dorën e tij armiqtë e popullit. 

42-Fatmir Xhafa, komunist enverist, Ish sekretar i parë i Rinisë. Gjatë kohes se Berishes ka ngritur një nga lokalet më të mira në Vlorë. Detyra e tij ndërlidhja midis PS Tiranë dhe miqve në Athinë. Sot ai është Kryesekertar i Ministrisë. Në lokal të tij janë atakuar S. Gjinushi me Zan Çaushin dhe me familjen Xhelita që më pas i vranë pas shpine. 

42-Piro Xhaka, enverist. Në Skelë ka ngritur në tokë të huaj një hotel restorant me 5 kate. 

43-Astrit Piskaj, enverist. 

44-Astrit Rrapes, enverist. 

45-Aferdita Meçe e bija e një oficeri të lartë të sigurimit të shtetit. Ka lindur jashtë martese 3 fëmijë. Më vonë është martuar me një prokuror enverist. Ka bërë lidhjet midis Komitetit dhe Qendrës Komuniste në Sofje të Bullgarisë.

46-Burbuqe Broka, enveriste motra e Zabitit. Kjo bënte lidhje me celular ndërmjet Tiranës, Athinës dhe skafeve kontrabandë që lëviznin në det.

47-Lulzim Gjoni, komunist

Organi ekzekutiv pra që zbatonte vendimet e marra nga Komiteti i Shpëtimit Publik, si pushkatimet, ndjekjet, terrorin, grabitjet, vjedhjet, sigurimin e parave, lidhjet me miqtë në Athinë e Mal të Zi u caktua një efektiv i zgjedhur i Sigurimit të shtetit diktatorial. 


-KOMITETI I MBROJTJES 

1-Eqerem Osmani, Kryetar për 20 vjet ka qenë drejtor drejtorie në Minisinë e Brendëshme. Gjatë kohes së Berishës ngriti në qendër të qytetit një lokal dy kate me të cilën mbante veten dhe bënte financime të vazhdueshme për PK dhe militantët e saj. Ai organizonte dhe niste në Greqi ish oficerët për kurse specializime duke u mundësuar dhe udhëtimin me dhrahmi. Dispononte shuma të mëdha parash. Gjatë kohës së kryengritjes së armatosur ka blerë për 75 milion lekë fabrikën e esencave në Vlorë. Eshtë përgjegjës direkt për gjithë vrasjet në Vlorë, gjithë vjedhjet grabitjet, diegjen dhe shkatërrimin e Vlorës. 

2-Sabri Xhelili, Zv/kryetar Ish oficer i lartë i Sigurimit të shtetit. Ai thosh se për idealin tonë nuk do te ndalemi as para pushkatimit të babait. Ai ka organizuar vrasje politike ka udhëzuar se kush duhej pushkatuar dhe kujt duhej ti merrej pasuria dhe t'u shpërndahej të varfërve ose t'i përdorte Partia për interesa të saj. Pensionist, por vazhdon me intesitet propagandën e tij për të vrarë dhe pushkatuar. 

3-Mejtim Meçe, Ish shef sigurimi përmbi 15 vjet, bir i një oficeri të lartë sigurimi. Komunist. Ka pas detyrën e komandantit të njësitëve guerile të qytetit. Ka qenë në burg në Greqi për 19 muaj për trafik droge dhe femra. Atje mik me qarqe ushtarake greke dhe ka kryer dhe një kurs. Gjatë kryengritjes ka mbajtuar vazhdimisht lidhje me Greqinë. Vetëm duke u mbështetur tek Greqia mund të përmbysim Berishën , thoshte ai. Ai mban përgjegjësi direkte qytetare dhe ligjore për gjithçka që ka ndodhur në Vlorë. 

4-Xhelo Petoshati, Ish oficer madhor në strukturat e sigurimit Komisar Politik në pension. Kushëriri i parë i Luftar Petoshatit. Ka pas detyrën Komisarit Politik. Ka dhënë urdhër bandave komuniste për të hapur zjarr në disa raste. 

5-Refat Nena, Oficer madhor i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Ka qenë në burg për vjedhje me shuma shumë të mëdha për 12 vjet. Ai mbante dhe lexonte listat që hartonte Komiteti për të dënuarit me vdekje. Kish detyrë të ndiqte edhe të kapte për t'i ekzekutuar të dënuarit me vdekje. 

6-Fatos Ismaili Oficer sigurimi dhe hetues. Eshtë pushuar nga puna siç thonë për marrje rrushfetesh. I biri Harun Ismailit shef sigurimi i tmerrshëm për mbi 20 vjet. Gjatë kryengritjes ka pas për detyrë trafikun klandestin, kontrabandës, dhe kontrollin e vijës së ujit të gjithë bregdetit me qëllim që të grumbulloheshin para për nevoja të revulucionit. Ai ka qenë prezent më 28 mars 1997 kur u nis anija dhe ndodhi tragjedia e Otrantos. Sot mban detyrën e Kryetarit të SHIK-ut. 

7-Agron Tozaj, oficer sigurimi gazetar i Koha Jonë nipi i Neshat Tozaj dhe Sehat Tozaj. Komisar Politik i njësiteve guerile që bënin ekzekutimin e armiqëve të klasës. Ai kishte detyrën direkt të merrej me armiqtë e klasës në Polici. Policët e pushkatuar, thonë se kanë firmën e tij. Sot është N/kryetar i SHIK-ut. 

8-Besnik Ymeri. Pas mbarimit të fakultetit e Ekonomisë, për provat që kish dhënë u muar oficer sigurimi dhe nga fshati punoi në Tiranë kish detyrë të ndiqte intelektualët, për rezultate të mira në Tiranë emërohet N/kryetar Dege në Kavajë. Ai mban përgjegjësi për vrasjet në Kavajë gjatë viteve 1989, 1990. U mbajt në punë në SHIK deri më 1996 dhe u pushua për shpërdorim të detyrës dhe dyshim për përvetësim. Gjatë kryengritjes në Komitet ka marrë pjesë ma armë në dorë në shumë operacione delikate. Sot është marrë shef seksioni në SHIK.

9-Xhevit Kafazi, oficer dhe Shef Sigurimi për mbi 15 vjet. Një ndër njerëzit më të zi që ka njohur Vlora. Ai ka qënë përgjegjës për njësitë guerile që vepronin në pjesën préñdimore të Vlorës ku përfshihet grupi i Zan Çaushit. Sot oficer i SHIK-ut. 

10-Vladimir Zanaj, Ish agronom. Enverist. Ka vepruar në lumin e Vlorës. U emërua Shef Kuadri në Polici, por u shkarkua. Drejtues i PS. 

11-Kalo Memushi, Shef Sigurimi për mbi 20 vjet. Pensionist. Ka qënë komisar Politik i Lumit të Vlorës. Ai mbante listën e atyre që të ekzekutoheshin. 

12-Kastriot Hasho, Oficer Sigurimi, hetues në Rrëshen. Nipi i Bujar Aloçit, akuzuar nga shoku Neshat Tozaj për vjedhjen e Floririt më 1992 si dhe nipi i Astrit Aloçit, oficer deri në vitin 1996. U akuzua si homoseksual dhe për këtë siç thuhet u lirua. Detyra e tij ka qenë që të ndjekë për të vrarë ish oficerët e Sali Berishës. Sot është shef Seksioni në SHIK. 

13-Gramoz Velcani, Oficer Sigurimi. Dalë në lirim nga një komision ekspertësh për pa aftësi. Ka qenë oficer burgjesh me detyrë të rendomtë, dhe të mbante rrjetën e spiunazhit në burg gjë që e ka bërë me zell. Akoma sot ish të burgosurit vlonjatë mbajnë mbi shpinë torturat nga ai. Sot është marrë në SHIK. 

14-Kushtrim Lefter Shabani, Oficer, dhe bir oficer sigurimi. Ka qenë ordinanca e Sabri Xhelilit. Sot është marrë oficer në SHIK. 

15-Andrea Sterjo, Komunist mbi 25 vjet shef sigurimi. Ndiqte agjitacion dhe propagandën. Vetëm gjatë vitit 1976 ka dënuar me mbi 10 vjet burg 7 vlonjatë të ndershëm dhe një me pushkatim. Përmëndimi  të nderuarin Sefer Dauti, mësuesin e talentuar Milo Duni etj. Me pushkatim u dënua Llazar Ceka, për të vetmin krim, se kaloi kufirin për në Greqi dhe u kthye përsëri i penduar. Detyra e tij lidhjet dhe marrja e ndihmës nga ana e Greqisë. Çdo ditë në shtëpinë e tij vinin korjerët nga Gjirokastra dhe Saranda. Ka qenë në Greqi për një kurs të shkurtër. 

16-Gjovalin Ndoja, Oficer Sigurimi, përmbi 15 vjet. Dyqani i tij është shndërruar si dyqani Flora i shokut Enver. 

17-Bardhi Koçi, Oficer Sigurimi, enverist detyra e tij të ndicte oficerët e policisë, të hartonte plane se si të zhdukeshin. Sot u muar në punë, oficer dogane, por u pushua për marrje me babezi rushfeti. 

18-Zalo Matraku, Shef Sigurimi, përmbi 20 vjet. Gruaja e tij Milika sekretare Partie në Degën e Punëve të Brendëshme, tmerr i oficerëve, me që ka pasur natyrë të afruar, dhe me shefat e kish grurë. Detyra e Zalos të ndiqte nënpunësit kryesor të pushtetit dhe të jepte mendimin se kush duhej asgjësuar. Gjatë kryengritjes së armatosur duke punuar natë e ditë u bë verem, disa thonë se ka kancer. Nga Qëndëra mendohet, të lidhet një pension për meritë të veçanta. 

19-Aliosha Broka, Oficer Sigurimi mbi 15 vjet. Nipi i shokut Zabit Brokaj. Detyra e tij ndërlidhet midis dy grupeve komuniste të Vlorës me anë të dy korierëvë të tij motrave të shokut Zabit, dhe qëndrës në Tiranë. Ky ka transmetuar urdhërat e qëndrës për vrasjet, djegiet dhe shkatërrimit. U muar oficer në Vlorë por nuk pranoi atëherë u muar shef në SHIK. Tiranë. 

20-Muhedin Broka, Oficer Sigurimit, mbi 20 vjet kushëshëri i parë i shokut Zabit Brokaj. Detyra e tij se kush duhej asgjësuar. Sot është këshilltar ushtarak në Prefekturë. 

21-Piro Broka, oficer Sigurimi mbi 20 vjet. Kushëriri i parë i shokut Zabit Brokaj. Detyra e tij kontroll i buzës së ujit të detit se mos vinin forcat e Berishës dhe organizimin e punës atje me skafe, drogë etj. I propozuan detyrën e Kryetarit të SHIK-ut Vlorë, por u zemërua se mendonte se meritonte më shumë për kontributin e tij. Eshtë në dispozicion dhe merr pagën. 

22-Ylli Meçe, bir oficer sigurimi dhe vetë oficer sigurimi. Eshtë vëllai shokut Mejtim Meçe dhe shoqes i Afërdita Meçe. Detyra e tij të bënte ndërlidhje midis Vlorës, Tiranës dhe Qëndër Komuniste në Sofje Bullgari, kur punonte ilegalisht vëllai i tij ish zëdhënës i shokut Ramiz Alia. Prej Sofies, Ylli kalonte në të miqëve Kosovar në Beograd se çfarë udhëzimi merrte atje akoma nuk është qartësuar plotësisht. Sot oficer në SHIK. 

23-Ylli Lushaj, nënpunës i lartë, oficer sigurimi në rezervë. Eshtë kunati i shokut Petrit Brokaj, vëllai shokut Zabit. Detyra e tij të ndiqte mësuesit e shkollave dhe të vërente se kush prej tyre paraqitesh i rrezikshëm. 

24-Ilmi Aliaj Oficer Sigurimi. Ish shef sigurimi në aviacion. Detyra e tij të ndiqte efektivin e shkollës së aviacionit kush ish i rrezikshem. Të asgjesohej shkolla e aviacionit mosmbetej prej asgjë dhe ambjentet të ziheshin prej njerëzve tanë komunistë. 

26-Karafil Kalemi, Zv/ Kryetar i Degës të Punëve të Brendëshme për mbi 20 vjet për sigurimin. Detyra e tij të mobilizonte në kryengritje të gjithë ish bashkëpuntorët e sigurimit të shtetit. Të thërriste sidomos të persekutuarit politik që ata të tërhiqnin shoqatën në luftë dhe kundër Sali Berishes gjë që e arriti me sukses. Vlonjatët le të kujtojnë se kush doli me flamur në krye të ushtrisë komuniste, ata ishin bashkëpuntorët e Karafil Kalemit. 

27-Llazi Mino, Oficer Sigurimi mbi 20 vjet por që s'mori dot më shumë se grada N/toger. Vëllai i shokut Rrapi Mino dhe kushëriri i shoqes Lenka Çuko. Menjëherë u rivesh oficer dhe u emërua shef kuadri. 

28-Pajtim Islami, Oficer i lartë Marine enverist. Detyra e tij të ndiqte efektivat e marinës, dhe të gjykonte se kush paraqiste rrezikshmëri. Sot për merita është emëruar drejtor i Portit Vlorë. 

29-Zenel Zeneli, Shef Sigurimit për mbi 15 vjet. Edhe sot kur e kujtojnë në Llakatundë dridhen prej tij. Detyra e tij, të hidhet në luftë kundër Berishës në zonën e Llakatundit, detyrë të cilën e bëri me sukses, dhe sot është emëruar shef seksioni në SHIK.Vlorë. 

30-Fatmira Braçe, enveriste ish N/drejtoreshë. Detyra e saj punonte me gratë. 

31- Kudret Lila, enverist udhëheqës i Vullnetarëve të Enverit . Detyra e tij të transmetonte urdhërat e Komitetit për ekzekutime që duhet të kryenin njësitë guerile të Zan Çaushit etj. Sot me që është analfabet është emëruar përgjegjës tregu dhe thonë se nga lekët që mbledh nuk vë asnjë në arkat e shtetit. 

32-Eqerem Xhafa, Shef i Sigurimit në Aviacion, ish menagjer tek Gjalica . Detyra e tij lidhjet midis Komitetit të Vlorës dhe Komiteteve të tjera për të bashkërenduar punën për të përmbysur regjimin e Berishës . 

33-Njazi Tahiri, në kryesi të PS. Detyra e tij të kontrollonte zonën e parë operative Vlorë, Himarë, Sarandë, Greqi. Ka bërë lidhjet me Greqinë Partinë Komuniste atje. Sot Kryesekertar i sh. Fatos Nano. 

Siç shihet numri Komitet, është tek, për të mos pasur probleme gjatë marrjes së vendimeve Ja këta ishin mostrat komunistë që urdhëruan djegien dhe shkatërrimin e Vlorës. Këta janë përsëri sot që kanë përgatitur luftë muajin mars 1998. Këta janë përsëri sot, që kanë përgatitur luftë në muajin mars 1998. Këta janë ata, që thonë do të vrasim dhe varim në mes të Tiranës simbolin e demokracisë shqiptare Sali Berishën. Këta janë ata, që po restaurojnë, Komunizmin në Shqipëri. A do ta lejojë populli shqiptar? 

Vëreni me kujdes se cilët janë këta dhe nga vijnë. Ja pra kush është shkaktari i gjakderdhjes shqiptare. Këta janë ata që shtypën gjithë ndjenjat dhe simbolet e bukura të kombit tonë si Atdheun, Besnikërinë, Atdhetarizmin, dhe i shpërfytyruan në vrasje pabesi për interesa të Partisë. Tani ne, po e shohim se në spiunimin, torturën, mjerimin, vrasjet, me çnderimin e një populli të tërë në mjerimin e trupit dhe të shpirtit fillon dhe mbaron arti i qeverimit komunist. Ja pra këta janë shpirti diabolik, tregëtarë hallexhij të interesave të kombit, specialistë të llagemave të errta të sigurimit të shtetit. Me këtë PS kënaqen këta vetë dhe baballarët e tyre të matufjepsur, fatosat e gishtit dhe durtrokitjeve, dhe spiunët e tyre. 





.

----------


## Brari

eh mor gjirfab.. jan mbledhur perseri sot komiteti i 97 tes.

ja cthote balkanvebi i bollinos se edvinit

-



Shqiperi  


Përfundon takimi i aleatëve. Strategjia: Protesta që nesër 



TIRANE- Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste mblodhi sërish në një tryezë aleatët e majtë dhe të djathtë për strategjinë që do të ndiqet pas skadimit të afatit 10 ditor dhënë qeverisë për hapjen e kutive. Në këtë takim që zgjati më shumë se një orë, është vendosur që protestat e opozitës të vazhdojnë, tashmë jo deri në hapjen e kutive të 28 qershorit, por deri sa vendi të shkojë në zgjedhje të parakohshme. Protestat do të fillojnë që nesër para TVSH, për të shkarkuar Drejtorin e lajmeve, ka thënë kreu i G99 Erion Veliaj.

Gjinushi: Të vendosur të protestojmë
Skënder Gjinushi kreu i PSD-së, pasi doli nga mbledhja është shprehur se:
“Berisha u ballafaqua me protestën më të madhe. Berisha dy gjëra ka frikë, protestën dhe bojkotin parlamentar. Kërkojmë transparencë zgjedhjesh. Të vendosur të protestojmë për të drejtën tonë”

Edhe Gjinushi ka theksuar se protestat do të vazhdojnë, ato do të jenë protesta paqësore për të arritur qëllimet e të majtëve.
“Protestat do të jenë paqësore. Protestat nuk do merren me kolltukun e Sali Berishës.
Jemi të vendosur të protestojmë për të drejtën tonë si opozitë”, u shpreh Gjinushi.

Veliaj: Bojkot Berishës dhe RTSH
Lideri i G 99 pasi ka dalë nga mbledhja me aleatët e majtë ka bërë të ditur se kjo betejë do të vazhdojë. Do ti bojkojtojmë seancat deri sa të na tregojë se është i aftë mendërisht të qeveris.

“Do ta bojkotojmë nuk do shkojmë në asnjë debat. Publiku të ruajë qetësinë. 
Po shijkojmë mundësinë e një ngritjeje të komisionit për të verifikaur gjëndjen mendore të kryeministrit. Të dëshmojë që ai është i aftë të qeverisë.”

Veliaj është shprehur se nesër do të mbahet një protestë përpara RTSH, ku do të kërkohet largimi i drejtorit të lajmeve.

“Nesër protestë ku do kërkohet largimi i Drejtorit të lajmeve të RTSH, opozita do të bojkotojë këtë TV duke mos marrë pjesë në asnjë debat të tij”, përfundoi Veliaj.

Dule: Protesta demokratike për zgjedhje të parakohshme
Deputeti i PBDNJ Vangjel Dule pasi ka dalë nga mbledhja me aleatët socialistë, e kryesuar nga Edi Rama, ka deklaruar se kërkesat e të majtëve janë po ato, hapja e kutive dhe mbajtja e zgjedhjeve të parakohshme.

“Jemi këtu të bashkur për të bërë transparencën e zgjedhjeve. Hapja e kutive është domosdoshmëri, jo vetëm për forcat politike dhe për ata që votuan, por për fatin e të ardhmes së shqiptarëve. Bashkimi do ti hapë rrugën zgjimit drejt zgjedhjeve të parakohshme që do ti hapë Shqipërisë dyert e BE.”

Deputeti Vangjel Dule është shprehur se forma e protestës do jetë me demokraci dhe vetëm me demokraci.

Ngjela: Qëndresë kundër triranisë
Përfundon takimi i kryetarit të Partisë Socialiste me aleatët e majtë dhe të djathtë për hapjen e kutive të zgjedhjeve të 28 qershorit. Kryetari i partisë Ligj për Drejtësi, Spartak Ngjela u shpreh se:
“Cdo veprim alogjik, aligjor dhe i pakontrolluar i këtij kryeministri do i përgjigjet vetëm populli me forcën e tij 
Sepse ndaj tij konstatohet një neveri totale”- ka deklaruar Spartak Ngjela menjëherë pas përfundimit të takimit të aleatëve. Takimi më shumë se një orësh u zhvillua sot pasdite në ambientet e Hotel Tiranës. 

Sipas tij kjo që po ndodh nuk është revolucion por qëndresë kundër tiranisë.

Rama mbledh aleatët e majtë
Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste mblodhi sërish në një tryezë aleatët e majtë dhe të djathtë për strategjinë që do të ndiqet pas skadimit të afatit 10 ditor dhënë qeverisë për hapjen e kutive. Takimi nisi rreth orës 17. 30 minuta dhe ende vazhdon në ambientet e hotel Tiranës. Në një tryezë me kryetarin e partisë më të madhe në opozitë Edi Rama është ulur Skënder Gjinushi, kryetari I PSD-së, Spartak Ngjela, kryetari i Partisë “Ligj dhe Drejtësi”, Erion Veliaj, kryetari I Partisë G99, Paskal Milo, kreu I PDS-së, si dhe Ndre Legisi.

Takimi pason mbledhjen e zhvilluar sot në mesditë nga kryetari I PS-së Edi Rama me deputetët e grupit parlamentar të PS-së.

Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste zyrtarizoi sot në mesditë vendimin e opozites pas skadimit te afatit 10 ditor vene qeverise. Partia Socialiste do të vazhdojë rrugën e protestave me moton “Berisha hap kutitë, ose largohu”. Rama ftoi politikane dhe biznesmene ta padisin kryeministrin per shpifje.Ka nisur rreth ores 17 e 40 minuata i shoqeruar nga aleatet gjinushi milo, dule, legisi, veliaj takimi ne Hotel Tirana.
(m.a/s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## tvsh

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBs1q...eature=related.


ky zani qaushi i forti i vlores ne '97 ?

----------


## angert

Stop falangave  socialisto komuniste  gjinushiste  zan quashiste    edviniste   nanoiste  

dokleviqiste -tradhtare antikombtare anti shqiptare  

  mercenarve  te paguar sadist vrases   greko sllav   zan qaushve

  edi ramëve   qe  flasin greqisht

dhe kriminelve   pervers    qe u liriuan nga burgu grek  me qellime  vrasese te shqiptarve 

u liriuan nga burgu per permbysjen  e shqiperisë  

u liruan ku ishin te burgosur per vrasje makabre edhe te fmijve   

  per krime te renda   ata  pra socialistet  antikombtarë   kriminel pervers   vrases

 u caktuan  gjoja ta udhheqin  revolucionin e vonuar demokratik  

 rrenë e kulluar kjo mashtruese  

  ky nuk ishte   kurfar revolucioni   demokratik

  por anarki barbare  bastarde komplot  grupe  vraese  vandale   te degjenruar ne dhunë krimanele anarki  socolisto antikombtare  socialist vrasese vandale dhunuese   te shqiptarve  
sa e sa  vasha e nuse  vlonjate jan dhunuar  tamam si  ne kohen e millosheviqit
ne kosovë  

por  socialistet   edhe ishin mbrenda  ne    kuaj druri  nga barku   agjenturesk  se   huaj  



te ardhur  me  zjarrë e thika ne dorë  nga burgjet greke  ku ishin te denuar nga  101  vjet burgim te perjetshem per krimet ma sadiste  

psikopate  

dhe greku i lshoj si  tigrat  e macet e zeza  te egra   per te masakruar  gjaksur shkyer me dhemb  egersisht  per te   dhunuar e djegur
  te bukuren   te shejten shqiperinë antike ilire  

  perlen  e bukur  te europes  antike  


per djegjen dhe shkatrrimin  e shqiperisë se dashures  mëmë   e shqiptarve  
 ilire  shqiperi    antike 

nga  falangat  mercenare social komuniste   te gjveshur  nga qdo ndjenjë kombtare
e shqiptarizmi  

  Mafia   komunisto sadiosto socialisto  fashisto rrrebeliste  
  grupe banditeske  vrastare  kolaboracionistesh  te ndersyer nga greku serbi rusi  

per te shuar perfundimisht shtetin  dhe kombin   shqiptarë 

dhe per ti katandisur shqiptarët ne mjerim  tragjik  ne shuarje djegje dhe varfri  



  ne ikje sksode te pa mbarim e te pa shpresa  ku e gjith bota pastaj do ti ndiqte me neveri si te pa atdhe si judejt  deri ne sadizmin me te ndyrë te       torturimeve  

 sadiste 

 ata  pra  gjinushët zan qaushet doklet nanot    edvin ramët  

dhe psikopat te tjerë socialist   te paguar  
manjak    


jan ne sherbime  greke sllave    ne sherbime te huaja  agjentureske

 qe jan rekrutuar per para  si  te mjere 

qe jan

 te pa ndjenja  kombi e atdheu  

nuk kan as dhimbje as dashuri per  atdheun e vet 

 jan njerz me  defekete shpirtrore  piromane  zajrvensa  sadist  te shqiperisë destabilizues  djegesa  uzjarvensa  te bashkive  einstitucioneve komesariateve   objekteve  te kombit e te shtetit vrasesa  te djemve te ri me sopata e mjete  mizore    njerz q epijn gjakune njerzve  vampir si liza hogja  dhe kompania  e qaqaushve  
mizorë       -
mos u mashtroni   pra   ku jan sot  qaushet dhe ata qe  bene  ato veprime makabre  as nami as nishani nuk ju dihet  mos bini ne gracka  e kurtha te shkoni pas edi rames e socialistve    se do pendoheni per jet te jeteve  

 Mos    u rreshtoni   andej  kah socialistet  qe nuk mund te rrijn pa  gjak pa krime  pa  rremuja 

 e pa  flaken  e atdheut  pa ja vene  zjarrin e   rrenimin  atdheut   pa   

kobin e  djegjen shkrimbore  totale   te shqiperisë   e tollovitë  rremujat anarkitë kirminale

  sepse jan te tillë ata  vrases dhe vrases  te  stabilitetit te shtetit e te atdheut  qe  ka filluar te bie  ne binaret  e zhvillimit te rrugeve te bukura  biznesit    rritjes s e rrogave  turizmit   dhe qdo kush mund te bej nje perparim  po qe se angazhohet   por do te vijn  edhe dit me te mira  per shqiptarët  nese ata dijn ta mbajn stabilitetin  e shtetit   e te atdheut  

mos bini ne gracka  te thirrjeve te  socialistve per dhunë e destabilizim te shqiperisë



djegjet dhe shkatrrimin e  qdo gjëje shqiptare

  sepse  ata qe thrrasin püer dhunen   jan  socialist    te semurë dhe nen urdhrat e armikut  barbar      vrases  dinak  shekullorë te shqiptarve  -

ata nuk duan qetsi  te shqiperisë mëmë  te jetes se bukur  te shqiptarve 

dhe intergimeve  bukurisë s ejetes begatisë dhe turizmit

 por duan djegje rremuja    shkatrrime  vandaliste  barbare 

 ndezje zjarresh gjak lot  e renkime  te shqiperisë

 mbytje ne deti me skafe te fmijve  e grave

 ikje masive te pa krye  kahdo  

 ne menyrı qe te qesh e e te tallet e gjith bota me ne 

 duke na urrejtur si te  krisur  te q orientuar
 si rracë  demoniane   ashtu duan te na prezantojn socialistet  mercenarë te vendit  

 ne shqiperi   

e qe numer i tyre ekziston edhe ne kosovë  

duke na quajtur me gjith  far  emrash  bota pastaj  

  si njerz me bisht  te pa  stabilitet  te pa shtet te pa komb  eatdhe    te pa nderë te varfer e te mjere  qe duhet shuar dal nga dal  

 prandaj kujdes  mos  u tregoni naiv  te dashur qytetar shqiptarë  

mos bini ne gracka  te flangave socialiste  

sepse ata duan te na dergojn ne eksode  e shkatrrime masive   ne sheprberje te shqiperisë

ata kan futur   edh e shoqata  agjentureske      ne shkoder te martesave shqiptaro serbe  me qellim te zhdukjes dhe asimilimit te kombit tonë veper e socialistve esht kjo  




  bota do te na urrej nese edhe nji her deshtoojmë  ne ndertimine shtetit  

e duke mos pasur as vlera as autoritet si njerz  do na quajn   
 me bishta 

te pa shtet  komb  te pa stabilitet  

qe duhet tallur me te deri ne     pafundesi 

  pastaj  deri  sa te gjith  shqiptart   te  shkatrrohen ne shendet

  edhe psiqikisht

  ky esht qellimi  i socialistve dhe te a gjentve  te    huaj  

  prandaj shtrengoni radhet qytetare 

  mos delni ne mitingjet e di rames
   injojeni at    pervers  mafioz  antikombtarë     shok i zan qaushit  e  gjinushit 

komunistet ja sollen gjamen shqiperisë  

  edhe gerdeci  montim i tyre ësht

edhe djegja e silosit te naftes ne shengjin  veper e tyre  esht  

    gjithqka qe bejne  ne dem te atdhuet esht  veper makabre e socialistve  antikombtarë  




 per shkatrrimin e shqiperisë etnike 

mbani nen mbikqyrje  socialistet   dhe  mos i ndegjoni ata  asnjiher se ata jan fatkqesia e atdheut te shqiptarve  


Vlorë e dashur bukuroshe  Tiranë Durrs  Prishtinë Tetovë Preshevë  

Shkoder Janinë Ulqin      mbahuni  bashk si vllezer  te lidhur ne unitet dhe sherberni pak nga pak  gjithmonë azdheut  te gjith se bashku 

keni te fala nga liriku i vargjeve shqiptare

qe seciles plelmbe te atdheut i ka kushtuar vargje  

 dhe nga te gjitha  zemrat e shqiptarve  

  ruajeni atdheun vleren me te shtrejte te jetes 
 e mos bini ne rremuja   ne kurthat e  zan qaushve edi ramëve  
mos ju pergjkegjni asnjiher  thirrjeve  as tubimeve
të komunisitëve  stalinist  barbar  te pa mshirshem  
qe jan antikombtarë  

mos shkoni pas tyre  as ne mitingje  
mbrojeni partinë republikane dhe demotratike   e nacional demokratike shqiptare  

 komunistet   stalinist  jan kryesisht te  ne sherbim te greko helenisë  trinitrisë 
rusisë  serbisë   dhe pansllavisë   se eger te stepave  ruse e te serbve  kriminel  te millosheviqit   

 per te djegur  shqiperinë  bazen e shteti t insitiucionet  mëmen tonë te dashur shqiperi 

etnike  aq te bukur

  te magjikshme me bukuri te rralla  perlë botrore 

 qe me lot ne sy  na e lan amanet stergjysherit ilir  

 qe deshten ta shkatrrojn romaket  gjaksorë

 turqit    e shkretirave   te azisë  

greket e ardhur  nga magjupistani i shkretirave  aziatike

  ne trojet e pellazgve    fisnik  bukurosh   djep magjik i lasht eurpoan

  kutpim  dhuratë  e  perendie  i bukurisë europiane  


shqiperinë erdhen te gjith keta pushteus neper shekuj qe  me gurë e me  dhe per ta djegur
 e shkrumbuar  se bashku me mercenaret e flliqur shqipfolsa  

-  qe kan shpirtë greku 

 qe masakruan dhunuan vloren vasha e nuse shqiptare ne vitin 97  

vloren e   labve shqiptarë trima  vllzerve tanë  te nje gjaku    dhe kjo  bëhej me urdher greku serbi rusi    te koalicionit te  aleances   se  trinitrisë pansllavo helene

  per te shuar kombin shqiptarë nga faqja e dheut

te fala  nga  autori i vargjeve shqiptare  liriku antari   i forumit shqiptarë
te dua atdhe  ne ballë me  partinë    demokratike shqiptare  

por te jet parti e reforumuar  vertet demokratike  shqiptare 

 me shum ndryshime  pozitive  
ne sherbim te atdheut   me mirë   te jet  sali berisha se edi rama     ket le ta diojn te gjith shqiptarët

----------


## goldian

tan na dolen enverista po pse disa edhe sot ne kohen e salise po kan poste 
apo na e ka fajin enveri prap 
sa popull i trashe

----------


## nestorp

ky nuk ishte kurfar revolucioni demokratik

por anarki barbare bastarde komplot grupe vraese vandale te degjenruar ne dhunë krimanele anarki socolisto antikombtare socialist vrasese vandale dhunuese te shqiptarve
sa e sa vasha e nuse vlonjate jan dhunuar tamam si ne kohen e millosheviqit
ne kosovë 

Pershendetje djale kosove!Ke te drejte per gjithcka thua,perv ecse per fjaline e fundit jo.Vajzat dhe nuseeve vlonjate zani e kompani ju ka ngrene *****,pervec atyre qe ju ka ngrene vera.Per te tjerat priste miza hekur.Nqse do te kish bere ndonje perdhunim kauza e tij do te kish mbaruar shume shpejt,bile edhe ata laro komunist qe e perkrahnin do t'i kishin vene pushken.Nje rast qe permendet eshte e bija e gruas se gjetur te nje doktori gjinekologe te degjeneruar te quajtur Mikel.Edhe asaj i hengri vet e gjoja beri nje martese me fytyre kafshen Myrteza Caushi ,djale i nje familjeje injorantesh nga Gorrishti i Vlores.Vellezrit e tij kishin qene te gjithe burgjeve per rrahje e vjedhje ne kohen e diktatures nga 7 vjet e perpjete.Kur eshte votuar ne 31 mars 1991(zgjedhjet e para pluraliste),Balil Caushi i vellai i Zanit pyeti te jatin se per ke votoi.Ai i tha per PPSH.I biri u shpreh keshtu:''Te dhjefsha mu ne baba!''.Keto fjale i kam degjuar personalisht,sepse isha antar i komisionit te qendres se votimit ne katin e pare(grand flor) te nje pallati.Merre me mend se cfare kafshesh jetonin ne ate shtepi.Si rezultat i krimeve te kryera ne ato kohe te zeza per vendin,te gjithe vellezrit e zanit dhe i kunati i tyre sot hane dhe ne Babice(Varreza e qytetit tone).Ne ate *** shtepi kane mbetur vetem femra te coroditura me fytyre kafshe.Ka shpetuar vetem krimineli Z C,por edhe ky sikur te dale vetem pak minuta nga burgu eshte i eleminuar me sekonda.
Po kjo levizje, e cila presupozon marrjen me dhune te pushtetit nga punistet e tipit G Ruci,N Gokle,Skender Qenushi dhe pinjollet e punistve i degjeneruari Edvin,i biri i Xhelil Gjonit,i biri i Sulejman Bushatit,i biri i profesorit komunist I Beqja e plot pinjoll te tjere ish punistesh,ka synim perseritjen e katrahures 1997.Atehere u tha se parlamenti dhe qeveria serbe vune ne dispozicion 100 milion dollare per destabilizimin e Shqiperise.Skenarin e zbatoi lobi greko-amerikan i N Gage dhe zbulimi i fshehte grek ASFALIA.Sigurisht me ndihmen e komunisteve shqiptar ne Shqiperi dhe atyre te arratisur ne Greqi.Nuk mund te harroj Qenushin,Ceken Imamin,Doklen e fashistin G Ruci te cilet erdhen ne qytetin tone.Diten e pare vlonjatet i lane ata vetem duke ju thenne se ne duam parat,protesta jone nuk ka karakter politik,por ekonomik.Me vone situata ndryshoi sepse u vune ne levizje ish famekeqet e sigurimit te shtetit,oficeret komunist te liruar,ish drejtuesit e Frontit Demokratik,te cilet qeveria demokratike i la rrugve si qen te zgjebosur.Keta nga inati e meria u sulen si qen te terbuar duke djegur e shkaterruar trupin e brisht te atdheut te shqiptarve.Keta shkerdhata nuk kane gjak shqiptar ne deje,por gjak sllavesh e korofillakesh grek.Me vjen keq per avokat Ngjelen qe thote se i perket te djathtes patriotike,pa per disa injorant te tipit N Ndoka & Co vari ka..n.
Sic e kam shprehur edhe ne disa shkrime une perseri dyshoj ne lidhjet e fshahta te punisteve e pinjollve te tyre me miqte e tyre te vjeter serbo-grek.Si duket kurva Serbi ka paguar miliona per te destabilizuar Shqiperine.Patjeter i intereson destabilizimi i Shqiperise,i cili sjell destabilitet ne Kosove e Maqedoni e Mal te Zi,pra gjithkund ku jetojne shqiptare ne trojet e tyre.Do te jete nje katastrofe e vertete po u realizuan synimet serbo-greke.Sali Berisha ky malok i trashe po qe se nuk i shtyp me forcen e ligjit prishsit e rendit kushtetues duhet varur tek Skenderbeu ne mes te Tiranes.Shteti ligjor duhet te marre masa te forta per te mbrojtur institucionet kushtetuese te vendit.Po veproi si ne Vlore me 1997-n situata do t'i dali nga duart e pastaj behet katrahure.Shikoni se si po fillon sulmi i tyre.Po e fillojne me televizionin publik sic bene me 1997,pastaj do fillojne me radhe te tjerat.Ne asnje menyre nuk duhet te lejohen protesta pa lejen e policise.Po u bene tu thyhen brinjet shkelesve te ligjit.Per interesat personale te nje mafiozi si Edvin rama nuk duhet te lejojme te digjet e destabilizohet gjithe vendi.Atyre militanteve te terbuar qe sjell Edvini nga Vlora e Fyelli e Berati duhet tua tregoje qefin populli i Tiranes.Po te pyetesha une se pari do te neutralizoja punisto-komunistet e Vlores,sepse ata jane te gjithe si qener te terbuar.Ata jane gjakesor e injorant.Por me kete rast nuk dua te jem perkrah saliut si person,sepse ai se bashku me Mediun,Bashen,Boden e Tach & Co im kane duart te lyera me gjak shqiptaresh,por edhe po grabisin gjithe pasurite kombetare.I urrej si cdo shqiptar i ndershem e patriot,por kurrsesi nuk mund te pranoj revolucionin shkaterrimtar te punistomafiozve.Le ta zgjidh compleinin vetem ne rruge ligjore jo me ligjin e rruges Edvini e qente e tjere!

----------


## angert

Stop falangave  socialisto komuniste  gjinushiste  zan quashiste    edviniste   nanoiste  

dokleviqiste -tradhtare antikombtare anti shqiptare  

  mercenarve  te paguar sadist vrases   greko sllav   zan qaushve

  edi ramëve   qe  flasin greqisht

dhe kriminelve   pervers    qe u liruan nga burgu grek  me qellime  vrasese te shqiptarve 

u liruan nga burgu per permbysjen  e shqiperisë  

u liruan ku ishin te burgosur per vrasje makabre edhe të fëmijve   -

  u liruan nga burgu grek  per  rrenim te shqiperisë  edhe pse ishin te denuar ne burgje greke per krime të rënda  per keto qellime shkatrrimtare u liriuan nga greqia dhe hynë ne shqiperi per te djegur  
 ata  pra socialistët stalinist   antikombtarë   kriminel pervers   vrasës

 u caktuan  gjoja ta udhheqin  revolucionin e vonuar demokratik  

 rrenë e kulluar ësht kjo  rrenë   mashtruese  

  ky nuk ishte   kurfar revolucioni   demokratik

  por anarki barbare  bastarde komplot  grupe  vrasëse e  vandale 
vrases    të degjeneruar ne dhunë kriminale anarki  socilisto  stalinisto  antikombtare

  socialist vrasëse vandale dhunuese   të shqiptarëve  

sa e sa  vasha e nuse  vlonjate jan dhunuar  fgjat rrebelimit t e zan qaushve   tamam si  në kohen e millosheviqit  qetniko serb  kur  u sul me bishat serbe karpatiane    per te vra e dhunuar  shqiptarë 
në kosovë  

por  socialistët    në vlorë e shqiperi  edhe ishin mbrenda  në    kuaj druri  
nga barku   agjenturesk  i    huaj  të pororsitur  per  shkatrrimin e shqiperisë  
gjoja ne emer te nje far revolucioni   -
mashtrim ishte ky anarki djegje varfri qellim per permbasjen e shqiperisë per ta derguar nje shekull prapa ose per ta   coptuar  mundsisht  shqipërinë  

a nuk u turr  greku qe te hyj me trupa  per te shkeputur  himaren  dhe jugun  menjiher  por u ndalua  nga kercnimi i turqisë dhe te tjerve  



 bandat socialisto staliniste  te zan qaushve  te ardhur  me  zjarrë e thika
 ne dorë  ne shqiperi    nga burgjet greke kriminel  te regjur vrases  

  ku ishin te denuar nga  101  vjet burgim te perjetshem per krimet ma sadiste  

psikopate  

dhe greku i liroj   si  tigrat  e macet e zeza  te egra si qakaj u sulen  
  per te masakruar  gjakosur shkyer me dhëmb  qytetarine pa faj  
  egersisht  per te   dhunuar e djegur
  te bukuren   te shejten shqiperinë antike ilire  

  perlen  e bukur  te europes  antike  me klimen  e bukur  mesdhetare  
si asksuh ne botë  e shquar per bukuritë qe  i ka  


per djegjen dhe shkatrrimin  e shqiperisë se dashures  mëmë
   e shqiptarve  
 ilires  shqiperi    antike 

nga  falangat  mercenare social komuniste   te gjveshur  nga qdo ndjenjë kombtare

e shqiptarizmi  


  Mafia   komunisto sadisto   socialisto  fashisto rrrebeliste  social varfria  bandë e quajtur  parti 
  grupe banditeske  vrastare  kolaboracionistesh  te ndersyer nga greku serbi rusi  

per te shuar perfundimisht shtetin  dhe kombin   shqiptarë 

dhe per ti katandisur shqiptarët ne mjerim  tragjik  ne shuarje djeg'je  anarki dhe varfri  



  ne ikje eksode te pa mbarim neper vende te huaja per tu tallur bota me ta  duke i quajtur njerz qe duan te djegun atdheun 
e te pa shpresa  ku e gjith bota pastaj do ti ndiqte me neveri si te pa atdhe
 si judejt  deri ne sadizmin me te ndyrë te       torturimeve  

 sadiste   duke ju shkaktuar perndjekje dhe  mjerim 

 ata  pra  gjinushët zan qaushët doklet nanot    edvin ramët  

dhe psikopat te tjerë socialist   te paguar  
manjak    brutal  te egersuar per gjak e  lot e renkime te shqiperisë te etur per turbullira destabilizim  te kombit    per  varfri dhe skllaveri te shqiperisë 


jan ne sherbime  greke sllave    ne sherbime te huaja  agjentureske

 qe jan rekrutuar per para  si  te mjere 

qe jan

 te pa ndjenja  kombi e atdheu  

nuk kan as dhimbje as dashuri per  atdheun e vet 

 jan njerz me  defekete shpirtrore  piromane  zajrvensa  sadist  te shqiperisë

 destabilizues  djegesa  zjarvensa  te bashkive  e institucioneve komesariateve  

universiteteve  prishjes se  ushtrisë djeges se magazinave  shitjes  se anijeve te luftes  shperberjes se  qd  gjëje armeve   kazermave  etj 

pra shpartallimit komplet te shtetit t e te kombit   te  demtimit   te  gjithqkaje  
qe mund te gjenin para  me rrembim  te eger  ne emer te gjoja nji far revolucioni qe ne  fakt ishte  anarki djegje e kombit  

 objekteve  te kombit e te shtetit  

 ishin grupe ekstreme   jo revolucioni por njerz te pa aaft qe ishin grumbulluar  per  vejnje zjarresh  thjesht per te demi oluar  gjithqka qe  gjenin para  
per te mos pasur ma  shtet shqiptarë 

 vrasesa  te djemve te ri  qe embronin atdheun  
vrisnin  si grupe te qarturish   te pa kurfar idealesh por thjesht si banda  lukuni  vrasesish  

 me sopata e mjete  mizore   vrisnin   njerz pa kurfar arsye   as pa kurfar faji  sepse ishin te etur per gjak   e krime  

ushujza  social parti e   varfrisë mjerane   staliniste  

qe dhunen e ka kult  djegkjen dhe egersinë vrasjen 

 q e  pijn gjakune njerzve si vampir si liza hogja 

 dhe kompania  e qaushve  mizorë   se  qfar demtimi i bënë ata shqiperisë ne vitin  97  kjo asnjiiher nuk do te harrohet   e  sa mizorë u treguan  
Ushpartallua  ushtria    aviacioni  armet  kazermat magazinat shtei  objektet  policia     gjithqka  shtetrore  u  qthur   organizimi  kombi shteti  i kruju anarki e pa shembullt  ne histori   vrasje kaos  humbje  shpresash  shkatrrim nervash te qytetarve me krisma  automatiku    e perse  gjith kjo  hata mbi dhe  
per  aventurat rrebeliste te zan qaushve    q  komedi  tragjike    absurde         -
Mos u mashtroni   pra  o popull pas  mitingjeve te edi rames  qe eesht vazhdimsi   e asaj lukunie  partie  varfrie staliniste  
partia e varfrisë staliniste e quajtur  socialiste  sjell vetem lot  gjak dhunë e renkime ne shqiperi   as qe  keni per te ja   pa hajrin ndonjiher  
largohuni  nga antarsia e   atij  tmerri  simbol i varfrisë bottrore  
parti socialiste nuk i duhet shqiptarve   trojeve tona  as hiq     ajo  parti nuk ka  ndjenja kombtare  atdhetare   as per kushtim  per  shqiptari e komb e shtet  stabil             por vetem per varfri e sabotime    per   ndikim  te grekve  qe ata te na  kolonizojn me  e te na i shesin mallrat e tyre te skaduara  
ne menyr qe shqiptarët te mos jen kurr mir me  shendet duke ngrene  ushquime  greke te dyshimta  -
ushqime te armiqve shekullorë te shqiptarve 
-

 Ku jan sot zan   qaushët dhe ata që  bënë  GJAMëN SHQIPëRISë  

me    ato veprime makabre

  as nami as nishani nuk ju dihet-

  mos bini ne gracka  e kurtha te shkoni pas edi rames e socialistve

    se do pendoheni per jet te jeteve  perfundoni n e tragjedi kombtare  



 Mos    u rreshtoni   andej  kah socialistet

  qe nuk mund te rrijn pa  gjak  e  pa krime  

pa  rremuja pa destabilizim te shqiperisë 

  Të shqiperisë s e bukur  që po zbukurohet dita dites

    dhe ka ardhmeri te ndritur pas hyrjes ne nato   -

partia  socialsite  e varfrisë   staliniste e punes 

 nuk mund te rrin  pa degjuar renkimet  e atdheut

    pa e pa varfrinë  ne menyrë qe te krekoset  si sulltane  faraone 
mbi fron  e te kapardiset per ball te varferve  shqiptarë siq u kapardis    me krekosje  te  llafeve e propagandave  

   mbi te varfrit  qytetarë te gjorë qe vuanin per buken e gojes  

 me sadizmin  dhe intrigat   e saj   

qe vendnumronte e nuk bënte asgjë ne dobi te atdheut  
as te zhvillimit  ekonomik    te shqiptarve  e te shtetit  as  te kombit  


partia siocialiste  staliniste  zan qaushiste  gjinushiste  edvin ramiste  
  nuk rrin dot   e pa  flaken  e atdheut

  pa ja vene  zjarrin e   rrenimin  atdheut   pa   ja shpuar zemren kombtare shqiperisë    pa e larguar  shqiperinë mëmë   nga bijat e veta   kosova e qameria  

  ajo  e do  kobin ne  flakë  ne anarki  ne sabotimne  varfri  
 e ne   djegjen shkrumbore  totale   te shqiperisë qe ka filluar te marr veten pas kaq  mjerimesh   e vuajtjesh shekullore    

 partia socialiste  e varfrisë staliniste e punes  
ajo i  do  tollovitë  rremujat anarkitë kirminale korrupcionet  mafiozitetin e  pa ligj  


  sepse jan te tillë ata  vrases dhe vrases 

 te  stabilitetit  te shtetit   e kombit  


 te shtetit e te atdheut -- qe  ka filluar te bie  ne binaret  e zhvillimit ---te rrugeve te bukura  -biznesit    rritjes s e rrogave  turizmit-   dhe qdo kush mund te bej nje perparim - po qe se angazhohet-   por do te vijn  edhe dit me te mira  per shqiptarët  -
nese ata dijn ta mbajn stabilitetin  e shtetit   e te atdheut  -

mos bini ne gracka  te thirrjeve te  socialistve per dhunë e destabilizim te shqiperisë-



Partia  socialiste  e varfrisë stalinisto  e punes  thrret   ne shqieri  per dhunen  
 djeg'jet dhe shkatrrimin e  qdo gjëje shqiptare-KUJDES MOS BINI NE GRACKA  E MITINGJE TE  DEGJENERUARA  KU SITUTATA  DEGJENROJNë NE DHUNë  ESHT MJESHTRI E TYRE  ANARKISTE ANTIKOMBTARE  
ATYRE NUK JU DHIMBSET SHQIPERIA  PER TA DJEGUR    


  sepse  ata qe thrrasin per dhunen   jan  socialistO  PARTIA  VARFRIA  STALINISTE E PUNES  
    te semurë dhe nen urdhrat e armikut  barbar  

    vrases  dinak  shekullorë te shqiptarve  pra kryesisht nen urdhrat e grekut  -

ata nuk duan qetsi  te shqiperisë mëmë  te jetes se bukur  te shqiptarve 
as stabilitet  e perparim   kapital porgres  shkollim te brezave  

dhe intergimeve    e te  bukurisë s e jetes begatisë dhe turizmit

dhe ngritjes se vlerave e  autoritetit te shqiptarve 

qe ka filluar te ndryshoj imazhi ne botë   keto nuk jan arritje te vogla
te shqiperisë  

  por arritjet do vazhdojnë nen udhheqjen  e partis demokratike   

 te shqiperisë  



 Por   partia socialisto  varfria  staliniste e punes  
ata  moqt e greko sllaveve  te pa ndjenja kombtare  

duan djegje rremuja    shkatrrime  vandaliste  barbare mbrenda shqiperisë  
duan atdhe   te  shkatrruar  

 ndezje zjarresh gjak lot  e renkime  te shqiperisë

 mbytje ne deti me skafe te fmijve  e grave

 ikje masive te pa krye  kahdo  neper botë te shqiptarve per te pa  bota  forografi renqethese  
e  nese   i pyet njeriu perse  partia e varfrisë socialiste  staliniste  perse don keshtu   per q arsye    sepse jan antikombtarë   thjeshtë   sepse njeriu qe  do kombin e atdheun nuk e djeg shtetin e  vet  nuk i shkatrron  institucionet e veta  nuk  thrret per lufta  vllavarrasese  djegje  anarki    nuk e permbys shtetin me dhunë   me  barbari  me  grupime badnash   e falanga  
 ne menyrı qe te qesh e e te tallet e gjith bota me ne 

 duke na urrejtur si te  krisur  te q' orientuar e jo stabil  

 si rracë  demoniane  e vandalizmave  

 ashtu duan te na prezantojn socialistet  mercenarë te vendit  

 ne shqiperi   qe bota te rreqthet nga trazirat makabre e rraca  shqiptare  


e qe  nji numer  numer i tyre   socialistve parti mjerna e e   varfris    staliniste 

 ekziston edhe ne kosovën e shum vuajtur e te lodhur  

keshtu na do partia  socialiste  staliniste   partia e varfrisë e bojkotit korrupcionit  familjarizmave  vendnumrimeve     qe nuk e duan atdheun te zhvilluar  
partia  te na destabilizoj  te gjith shqiptarve     ne menyr qe bota te shikon filma me shqiptarë   anarki  shkaperderdhje mjerime   duke e kapur koken ne duar nga  skenat  rrenqethse   e  bota te quditet m e ne  

duke na quajtur me gjith  far  emrash  satanik    bota pastaj  
per te na quajtur njerz te papermirsueshem   qe shemton  civilizimin qe nuk  civilizohen    qe bota te mos ket shpresa ne ne  


    te na quaj  satan  si njerz me bisht  te pa  stabilitet 

 te pa shtet te pa komb  e atdhe  te pa      te pa nderë te varfer e te mjere 

 qe duhet shuar dal nga dal  

 prandaj kujdes  mos  u tregoni naiv  te dashur qytetar shqiptarë  

mos bini ne gracka  te flangave  te partisë se varfrisë  staliniste  socialiste  

sepse ata duan te na dergojn ne eksode  e shkatrrime masive  
 ne sheprberje te shqiperisë se bukur  


Ata kan futur   edh e shoqata  agjentureske      ne shkoder te martesave shqiptaro serbe 

 me qellim te zhdukjes dhe asimilimit te kombit tonë 

veper e socialistve esht kjo  




  bota do te na urrej nese edhe nji her deshtojmë  ne ndertimine shtetit  

e duke mos pasur as vlera as autoritet si njerz  do na quajn 

 me bishta 

te pa shtet  komb  te pa stabilitet  njerz  fenomen  qe  nuk mund te bashkpunohet me ne    si komb   i civilizuar  si pjese  botrore e  civilizimit   
prandaj kujdes  ne secilin veprim tuajin    sepse  bota  do  na len pas dore  pastaj  ne rremuja  

 e do te    talleet  me ne  deri ne     pafundesi 

  pastaj  deri  sa te gjith  shqiptart   te  shkatrrohen ne shendet

  edhe psiqikisht

  ky esht qellimi  i socialistve  partia staliniste e varfrisë  
 dhe te a gjentve  te    huaj  qe nuk na e duan te miren  e ne radhë te parë  rusia  greqia  serbia  

  prandaj shtrengoni radhet qytetare dhe ruane stabilitetin e shtetit  

  mos delni ne mitingjet  e  e di rames


   injorojeni   secilin mafioz     pervers    antikombtarë     shok te   zan qaushit  

e  gjinushit 

komunistet ja sollen gjamen shqiperisë  

  edhe gerdeci  montim i tyre ësht

edhe djegja e silosit te naftes ne shengjin  veper e tyre  esht  

    gjithqka qe bejne  ne dem te atdheut esht  veper makabre e socialistve  antikombtarë  partia socialiste  staliniste  e varfrisë  se shqiptarve  




 per shkatrrimin e shqiperisë etnike 


mbani nen mbikqyrje  socialistet   dhe  mos i ndegjoni ata  asnjiher 

se ata jan fatkqesia e atdheut te shqiptarve  


Vlorë e dashur bukuroshe  Tiranë Durrs  Prishtinë Tetovë Preshevë  

Shkoder Janinë Ulqin 

     mbahuni  bashk si vllezer  te lidhur ne unitet dhe sherbeni pak nga pak  gjithmonë atdheut  te dashur   te gjith se bashku 

keni te fala nga liriku i vargjeve shqiptare

qe seciles pllë mbë   te atdheut i ka kushtuar vargje  shqiptare  

 dhe nga te gjitha  zemrat e shqiptarve  

  ruajeni atdheun vleren me te shtrejte te jetes 


 e mos bini ne rremuja   ne kurthat e  zan qaushve edi ramëve 


mos ju pergjegjni asnjiher  thirrjeve  as tubimeve

të komunisitëve  stalinist  barbar  te pa mshirshem

qe jan antikombtarë  

mos shkoni pas tyre  as ne mitingje  


mbrojeni partinë republikane dhe demokratike   e nacional demokratike shqiptare  

 komunistet   stalinist  jan kryesisht te  ne sherbim te greko helenisë  trinitrisë 


rusisë  serbisë   dhe pansllavisë   se eger te stepave  ruse e te serbve  kriminel  

te millosheviqit   

 per te djegur  shqiperinë 

 bazen e shteti      insitiucionet  mëmen tonë te dashur shqiperi 

etnike  aq te bukur bregdetare me  fusha e male te bukura  prrallore  

  te magjikshme me bukuri te rralla  perlë botrore 

 qe me lot ne sy  na e lan amanet stergjysherit ilir  qe ta ruajm   si lulen e bukurisë    sepse esht ma   e bukura  lule  e  europes    

 qe deshten ta shkatrrojn romaket  gjaksorë

 turqit    e shkretirave   te azisë  

greket e ardhur  nga magjupistani i shkretirave  aziatike

  ne trojet e pellazgve    fisnik  bukurosh   djep magjik i lasht eurpoan

  kutpim  dhuratë    perendie  i bukurisë europiane  esht shqiperia perla  e botes  


SE  erdhen te gjith keta pushteus neper shekuj

 qe  me gurë e me  dhe per ta djegur 
 e shkrumbuar  se bashku   me mercenaret e flliqur shqipfolsa  SHQIPERINë ETNIKE  



-  ata  mercenarë  qe kan shpirtë greku 

 qe masakruan dhunuan vloren vasha e nuse shqiptare ne vitin 97  


vloren e   labve shqiptarë trima  vllzerve tanë  te nje gjaku 

   dhe kjo  bëhej me urdher greku serbi rusi    te koalicionit te  aleances   se  trinitrisë pansllavo helene

  per te shuar kombin shqiptarë nga faqja e dheut

te fala  nga  autori i vargjeve shqiptare  liriku antari   i forumit shqiptarë


te dua atdhe  ne ballë me  partinë    demokratike shqiptare  

por te jet parti e reforumuar  vertet demokratike  shqiptare 

 me shum ndryshime  pozitive  


ne sherbim te atdheut 

  me mirë   te jet  sali berisha ne udhheqejen e shtetit   se edi rama  

   ket le ta diojn te gjith shqiptarët

----------


## angert

> ky nuk ishte kurfar revolucioni demokratik
> 
> por anarki barbare bastarde komplot grupe vraese vandale te degjenruar ne dhunë krimanele anarki socolisto antikombtare socialist vrasese vandale dhunuese te shqiptarve
> sa e sa vasha e nuse vlonjate jan dhunuar tamam si ne kohen e millosheviqit
> ne kosovë 
> 
> Pershendetje djale kosove!Ke te drejte per gjithcka thua,perv ecse per fjaline e fundit jo.Vajzat dhe nuseeve vlonjate zani e kompani ju ka ngrene *****,pervec atyre qe ju ka ngrene vera.Per te tjerat priste miza hekur.Nqse do te kish bere ndonje perdhunim kauza e tij do te kish mbaruar shume shpejt,bile edhe ata laro komunist qe e perkrahnin do t'i kishin vene pushken.Nje rast qe permendet eshte e bija e gruas se gjetur te nje doktori gjinekologe te degjeneruar te quajtur Mikel.Edhe asaj i hengri vet e gjoja beri nje martese me fytyre kafshen Myrteza Caushi ,djale i nje familjeje injorantesh nga Gorrishti i Vlores.Vellezrit e tij kishin qene te gjithe burgjeve per rrahje e vjedhje ne kohen e diktatures nga 7 vjet e perpjete.Kur eshte votuar ne 31 mars 1991(zgjedhjet e para pluraliste),Balil Caushi i vellai i Zanit pyeti te jatin se per ke votoi.Ai i tha per PPSH.I biri u shpreh keshtu:''Te dhjefsha mu ne baba!''.Keto fjale i kam degjuar personalisht,sepse isha antar i komisionit te qendres se votimit ne katin e pare(grand flor) te nje pallati.Merre me mend se cfare kafshesh jetonin ne ate shtepi.Si rezultat i krimeve te kryera ne ato kohe te zeza per vendin,te gjithe vellezrit e zanit dhe i kunati i tyre sot hane dhe ne Babice(Varreza e qytetit tone).Ne ate *** shtepi kane mbetur vetem femra te coroditura me fytyre kafshe.Ka shpetuar vetem krimineli Z C,por edhe ky sikur te dale vetem pak minuta nga burgu eshte i eleminuar me sekonda.
> Po kjo levizje, e cila presupozon marrjen me dhune te pushtetit nga punistet e tipit G Ruci,N Gokle,Skender Qenushi dhe pinjollet e punistve i degjeneruari Edvin,i biri i Xhelil Gjonit,i biri i Sulejman Bushatit,i biri i profesorit komunist I Beqja e plot pinjoll te tjere ish punistesh,ka synim perseritjen e katrahures 1997.Atehere u tha se parlamenti dhe qeveria serbe vune ne dispozicion 100 milion dollare per destabilizimin e Shqiperise.Skenarin e zbatoi lobi greko-amerikan i N Gage dhe zbulimi i fshehte grek ASFALIA.Sigurisht me ndihmen e komunisteve shqiptar ne Shqiperi dhe atyre te arratisur ne Greqi.Nuk mund te harroj Qenushin,Ceken Imamin,Doklen e fashistin G Ruci te cilet erdhen ne qytetin tone.Diten e pare vlonjatet i lane ata vetem duke ju thenne se ne duam parat,protesta jone nuk ka karakter politik,por ekonomik.Me vone situata ndryshoi sepse u vune ne levizje ish famekeqet e sigurimit te shtetit,oficeret komunist te liruar,ish drejtuesit e Frontit Demokratik,te cilet qeveria demokratike i la rrugve si qen te zgjebosur.Keta nga inati e meria u sulen si qen te terbuar duke djegur e shkaterruar trupin e brisht te atdheut te shqiptarve.Keta shkerdhata nuk kane gjak shqiptar ne deje,por gjak sllavesh e korofillakesh grek.Me vjen keq per avokat Ngjelen qe thote se i perket te djathtes patriotike,pa per disa injorant te tipit N Ndoka & Co vari ka..n.
> Sic e kam shprehur edhe ne disa shkrime une perseri dyshoj ne lidhjet e fshahta te punisteve e pinjollve te tyre me miqte e tyre te vjeter serbo-grek.Si duket kurva Serbi ka paguar miliona per te destabilizuar Shqiperine.Patjeter i intereson destabilizimi i Shqiperise,i cili sjell destabilitet ne Kosove e Maqedoni e Mal te Zi,pra gjithkund ku jetojne shqiptare ne trojet e tyre.Do te jete nje katastrofe e vertete po u realizuan synimet serbo-greke.Sali Berisha ky malok i trashe po qe se nuk i shtyp me forcen e ligjit prishsit e rendit kushtetues duhet varur tek Skenderbeu ne mes te Tiranes.Shteti ligjor duhet te marre masa te forta per te mbrojtur institucionet kushtetuese te vendit.Po veproi si ne Vlore me 1997-n situata do t'i dali nga duart e pastaj behet katrahure.Shikoni se si po fillon sulmi i tyre.Po e fillojne me televizionin publik sic bene me 1997,pastaj do fillojne me radhe te tjerat.Ne asnje menyre nuk duhet te lejohen protesta pa lejen e policise.Po u bene tu thyhen brinjet shkelesve te ligjit.Per interesat personale te nje mafiozi si Edvin rama nuk duhet te lejojme te digjet e destabilizohet gjithe vendi.Atyre militanteve te terbuar qe sjell Edvini nga Vlora e Fyelli e Berati duhet tua tregoje qefin populli i Tiranes.Po te pyetesha une se pari do te neutralizoja punisto-komunistet e Vlores,sepse ata jane te gjithe si qener te terbuar.Ata jane gjakesor e injorant.Por me kete rast nuk dua te jem perkrah saliut si person,sepse ai se bashku me Mediun,Bashen,Boden e Tach & Co im kane duart te lyera me gjak shqiptaresh,por edhe po grabisin gjithe pasurite kombetare.I urrej si cdo shqiptar i ndershem e patriot,por kurrsesi nuk mund te pranoj revolucionin shkaterrimtar te punistomafiozve.Le ta zgjidh compleinin vetem ne rruge ligjore jo me ligjin e rruges Edvini e qente e tjere!


------------


Të lumtë fjala   e pushka  o vlla shqiptarë   qenke  tamam shqiptarë  i vertetë-
te pershendes  shum se me mbushen   syt me lot  kur  shof se djem  burraa e gra   patriot  e vajza patriote ka shqiperia  -
nuk shkelet kjo tokë iliriane  skenderbegiane e trimave    te teutes e agronit  
pa u shua       globi nuk shuhet  e bukura shqiperi vendi i  diellit e i bukurisë qe  te dehë  aq magjike esht bukuria e saj  
jam krenarë qe jam shqiptarë e kam atdhe  kaq te bukur  -
por pa vdekur te gjith shqiptarët  greku e serbi as mercenarët nuk e marrin atdheun    tonë  per ta sakatosur  

prandaj  te gjith   shqiptarët e vertet  duhet ti shtrengojnë radhët  -
Un isha ne shqiperinë e bukur e ne te dashuren shqiperi verilindore  dardania  
ne  veren e  vitit 2009   e vizitova edhe vlren e flamurit  dhe mu mbushen syt me lot  
kam atdhe kaq  te bukur  thash  dhe  mu mbushen syt me lot  -
dhe deshten te na e marrin  greket  qetniket e karpatave  ruset turqit  romaket  ket copë perle  kaq  te bukur  zemren ilire  te europes  
mallkuar qofshin me djepa  eme  fise  e breza  -
N e vloren e bukur  aq shum u rrembeva nga emocionet atdhetare sa qe i shtrengoja doren vlonjatve  me doni n kud o qe hyja  dikund  edhe ne embeltore  ju tregoja se ja  shqiptarë nga kosova  
me donin me shtrengónin vllazerisht    ishin patriot  te flakt  njert te ndershem puntorë  lab eri trime  vertet te benin per vete per nji minut  -
te vdesim te gjith per ket   tokë ja vlen  thosha   vet  me vete duke soditur bukuritë parralore te bregdetit  
dhe un kam atdhe    mendoja vet me vete  shtrija sytë kah deti i kalter o vlores  

Autostrada  ebukurisë kishte shkuar deri ne   fieri  aq bukur  dukej   fusha e paanë e myzeqesë sa te rembente ne emocion   
kam adthe   un jam i dikujt    jam shqiptarë nuk jam jetim  diku mbshtete  zemra e shpirti im diku ndjehet  ne shqiptari pra  kur zemra  flet shqip  -
kam atdhe  te dua shqiperi ti je mëma ime   nuk më le n ne duar te huaja  nuk jam jetim  
Bukuria e venditt e rembente  fusha  te pa ana  bregdet magjik  vlorë e bukur  flitej   se se shpejti do fillon autostrada    fieri vlorë qe do te jet bukuria e  atdheut  hjeshia  e  vendit    te gjith ne te bijt e shqu iperisë etnike do shkojmë  gjithnji ne vlorë ne lushnjje ne fieri  -
edhe fieri ishte zbukuruar    ishte rritur e ndertuar  ishte bë lule bukurie  poashtu si vlora  emadhe dhe ebukur  me ndertesa te bukura  palma  e  hotele -
Emocionet patriotike me ngacmonin  nuk me lenin te qete  dhe krenaria per nje atdhe kaq te bukur  ku do kisha deshirë te ulem me vlonjat te bisedoj te njihem me te gjith   -
mendoja   duke biseduar   se mos po   hasi ne ndonje socialist  -
por edhe ne ese esht socialist  mund te jet socialist  shqiptarë ndoshta  nuk esht tradhtarë si nji pjesë  e madhe e socialistve    sepse ka  socialist    qe jan te manipuluar ata nuk e diojn  se   q rrol luan kreu  dhe nji pjesë e  e asaj partie   
te cilet duan ta  qojn ne shkatrrim popullin shqiptarë  

bujaria vlonjate me  magjepsi   sa deshirë kisha qe te njihja sa  ma shum vlonjat  

shkollarë msues   ne bashki  ne shkolla qytetarë te dashur e  te takoj ndonje poet  e  sa me shum patriot  
te bisedojm te shkembejm pervoja  vvllazeri muhabete te lira  per hallet tona te shqiptarve  ete atdheut   jam i dashuruar ne vloren e bukur  -
kam deshirë te kem sa ma shum rreht te gjerë te miqve e shokeve ne vlorë   vlora  perlë e vertetë e klimes  pozicionit strategji k e bukurisë

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

> Nga Veli Musaj 
> 
> -Barbarët që organizuan dhe urdhëruan djegien dhe shkatërrimin e Vlorës
> 
> -Kriminelët që urdhëruan vrasjen e e djemeve të Vlorës
> 
> 
> 
> -RITHEMELIMI 
> ...


Edhe njehere keto fakte deshmojne edhe sidomos ajo e Zanit qe viti i mbrapshte 97' eshte krijuar nga agjenturat e huaja, pikerisht ato greke. Vetem vini re intervisten e Zanit ne greqisht ku thekson qe "Ne jemi ne mbrojtje te Vorio Epirit".

----------


## angert

> Edhe njehere keto fakte deshmojne edhe sidomos ajo e Zanit qe viti i mbrapshte 97' eshte krijuar nga agjenturat e huaja, pikerisht ato greke. Vetem vini re intervisten e Zanit ne greqisht ku thekson qe "Ne jemi ne mbrojtje te Vorio Epirit".








---------------



normalisht dhe natyrisht  që zan qaushi  ishte i përkushtuar    për agjenturen greke

per  vorio epirin e bollanos    zan qaushi  nuk ishte gjë tjeter  per vewq s e nji bollano i omonias  -
partia  socialiste staliniste  e punes  simboli i se keqes  te shqiptarve   partia e varfrisë    nuk do te ket  ma asnjiher  ndikim ne trojet shqiptare  ajo dal ngadal
do te shuhet  sepse shqiptarët e dijn se  ajo  esht e gjveshur nga ndjenja kombtare  -
ne at parti kishte  te regrutuar  shum goran vlleh cincarë gollobordas  minoritarë grek dhe te gjith qe jan   te prkushtuar per antikombtarizem   per deshqiptarizim
dhe per   shkatrrim  varfri te shtetit  e te kombit-
partia socialiste    asnjiher nuk bëri  diqka të mirë per shqiperinë le te thuhet vetem nji fakt qe kjo beri diqka per shqiperinë  apo ndonje perparim  ekonomik

asnjiher  dhe nuk do te bej asnji her diqka    ne te mirë te shqiptarve   -
populli shqiptar i sheh vetem sherin kombtarisht   ksaj partie
dhe  nuk do koment kjo po hifet   por asnjiher hajrin  -

ngordhja  do te ju vie soalistve  stalinist partisë se varfrisë  se punes social    komuniste

  simbol i varfrimit te shqiptarve  i se keqes  ste shqiptarve 
  dhunes dhe  zjarvenses se  shqiptarve 
por asnjiher jo kombit dhe partive te djathta  shqiptare sepse ne partitë nacionale patriotike  shqiptare jeton  kombi shqiptarizmi dhe miresia  dashamiresi per  komb  kulturë  progres e atdhe e zhvillim 

ne shpirtin e partisë socialiste jeton  e huaja  de shqiptarizimi  asocialja  gatishmeria per antikombtarizem  d he dhunë    -
pengesa  te bashkimit kombtarë dhe  veprimet ne  favor   te grekut dhe sllavit
askush me teper se serbi rusi e greku  nuk i esht i intresuar   qe te fitoj   partia socialiste ne  shqiperi  -
prandaj   shuarja  e ksaj partie do te vie    pa dyshi kur brezi shqiptar te kuptoj se kjo parti esht e demshme  dhe  kunder interesave te shqiptarve  
ather  te gjith fo te largohen nga kjo parti sepse ka edhe  shqiptarë   te manipuluar  ne ket parti  qe jan mashtruar  egenjyer

----------

